# Amplficador TDA7386



## swift8a1

Saludos a todos. Resulta que estoy armando un amplificador de audio cuadrafonico con un tda 7386. pero a la hora de dar el sonido no produce ningun sonido. a mi humilde criterio creo que es algun problema relacionado con el MUTE del integrado el cual no se a donde conectarlo (Vcc o tierra).

Agradesco su valiosa ayuda. el circuito esta en la pagina de pablin, pero lo encontre exactamente igual en la pagina de datasheet. 

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvrxxq.pdf 

el circuito aparece en las partes finales.

Gracias


----------



## acmemphis

Yo use ese mismo circuito y tuve los mismo problemas que tu.  Y tienes razon en decir que esta relacionado con el mute, yo lo solucione colocando un Potenciometo de 10K y funciono bien. Acuerdate que el voltaje para salir del mute tiene que estar alrrededor de 8,5 V y Vp, por debajo de este esta en mute y menos de 0,7 Standby


----------



## swift8a1

Muchas gracias¡¡. pero tengo una pequeña duda. el potenciometro de 10k se reemplaza por la resistencia de 47K y se envia al positivo???.

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## chris77ian

Si, se envia al positivo ya que el capacitor de 1çF va a masa


----------



## fabry_nirvana

hola queria saber si tu problema con el amplificador se soluciono ya q queria tratar de montar uno... con ese potencimetro regularias la potencia? cuanto gastaste en montarlo????


----------



## enecumene

hola, queria saber si utilizaron el mismo pcb que trae en el datasheet? porque tengo este amplificador y quisiera armarlo... gracias


----------



## fabry_nirvana

holas: soy de san juan y queria saber si los 120 w de ese circuito son rms (los reales) o p.m.p.o.

de cuantas pulgadas son los 4 parlantes q moves? cuanto consume? 

gracias desde ya 

Fabrzio


----------



## Negro...

Este potenciometro de 10k podria quedar como una regulacion de volumen o dañaria el integrado?
Desde ya gracias


----------



## ronaldace2

Buenas! He estado revisando la web y la verdad me parece muy interesante, desde hace tiempo que me llama la atención la electronica y aqui encuentro mucha información.

Tengo unas dudas.  Estaba pensando hacer un amplificador para el coche para poder conectar un MP3 o una PDA, y tras investigar he visto que hay dos amplificador que me parecen más adecuados: el TDA8571J y TDA7386. Me recomendais alguno de los dos en especial? He estado revisando las hojas características y no me ha parecido ver gran diferencia entre ellos, quizás un poco más de potencia en el 8571 pero poca diferencia, y sin embargo he leído en algún sitio que el 8571 es mucho mejor que el otro, pero no decían por qué.

Decir también que estoy abierto a otras posibilidades para el amplificador, pero no quiero complicarme mucho con esto y por eso he descartado otros (en principio), como el TDA1562 (creo que era este número, no estoy seguro).

Por otra parte, mi idea es utilizar una señal de entrada de 2 canales (la señal estereo del MP3), pero estos amplificador tienen 4 entradas. Como quiero utilizar 4 altavoces, tendría que utilizar las 4 entradas. Bastaría con sencillamente poner cada canal de entrada en 2 entradas del amplificador, o tengo que utilizar algún circuito intermedio?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## maxep

hola bueno mira
yo arme el 7386y suena muy bien
te lo recomiendo por calidad precio..


----------



## ronaldace2

Buenas...
Supuestamente el 8571 da algo más de potencia y al menos aqui (Madrid) es (un poco) más barato. Al final es el que me he comprado, pero gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## moskillo

oigan si no quieren tener problemas  con estas funciones(mute sty by)conecten directamente en el pin correspondiente los 12voltios de continua (Vs),voltage source que significa tension de fuente .esta es latraduccion delo q dice el datasheet yo hice eso y anda fantastico se los juro. matias de TUCUMAN


----------



## Jesus Alberto

Hola, voy a empezar armar el circuito del tda7386 q sale en el datasheet,quisiera saber sus consejos o sugerencias acerca de los pines del mute y el stand by...gracias saludos


----------



## yonico

hola, yo tmb empece a armar un amplificadorfacador. Mi duda es acerca del disipador que utilizaron para el integrado, si debe tener alguna forma en especial. Por ahi lei que con el disipador no alcanzada y debia usar un cooler de pentium III, cosa que me pario demasiado.


----------



## maxep

hola busca unm post llamado  pcb del 7386 ahi esta todo tratado. siis lleva un disipador +cooler. suerte


----------



## Alfgu

Hola de nuevo, hace poco puse este post en el que me ayudó nuestro compañero Zopilote https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conexion-fuente-minicadena-ampli-duda-10100/ para poner el circuito de este integrado en el equipo HIFI que tengo en casa, despues de mirar y requetemirar como y en que zona lo ponia me he encontrado un problema (el cual no habia caido hasta que he ido a mirarlo) que mi minicadena solo tiene dos canales de salida de audio y el TDA tiene 4 entradas de audio mas las 4 canales de salida.
Mi pregunta: ¿como podria conectarle las 4 entradas de audio del TDA a las dos canales de salida de audio de la minicadena? me encuentro con un problema de impedancias y potencia (40W x 2 mas 6 Ohmnios de salida por cada canal). A lo mejor esto no afecta pero si me podeis dar alguna idea os lo agradezco.


P.D.- He editado el titulo para que se entienda mejor


----------



## maxep

puente dos entradas. yo lo tengo instalado asi y va bien. o se alo hice stereo normal.


----------



## gonpa

holas soy un poco nuevo en el foro y les queria preguntar si me va bien el 7386 para armarme un tipo home theatre para mi vieja y queria saber como ago para ponerle el subwoofer y de cunto tendria q ser o si tiene q ir con otro amplificador o sino.alguien q me pase un ciruito d como armar un home de 5.1 o un simulador 5.1 o como lo podria hacer con el 7386 desde ya muchas gracia sojala me puedan ayudar ! 
salu2


----------



## zopilote

El usar el 7386, es algo que ya lo usan el los home theatre Sony, así que solo usalo. Lo importante es construir el circuito en donde separas cada canal.


--------------
 zopilote


----------



## //pollo//

hola gompa!lo que puedes hacer es colocar el TDA7386 para alimentar 4 satelites y puedes utilizar el TDA7377 que entrega 30wx2 para alimentar el parlante central y el subwoofer. mi home esta hecho asi y suena muy bien.si quieres puedo pasarte el esquema del home mio. espero que halla sido util mi aporte.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## anthony123

//pollo// qué esperas? sube el diagrama.


----------



## //pollo//

amigos foreros! los diagramas los tengo hechos a mano jeje, ahora voy a pasarlos a la computadora y en un par de dias los posteo, en mi caso, yo utilize el TDA7560 para alimentar los 4 satelites y utilize el TDA7377 para alimentar el parlante central y el sub woofer,lo que quiero hacer ahora es utilizar las dos salidas del 7377 para colocar dos parlantes centrales y alimentar el subwoofer con un TDA1562, si me esperan un par de dias posteo los diagramas originales y tambien voy a postear las modificaciones que mencione anteriormente

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## Victor blass

Hola a todos los integrntes del foro soy principiante en electronica y en el foro y veo que tienen un circuito con un TDA7386 quisiera saber si tiene alguno de ustedes la numeracion delos pines del circuito oel diagrama del integrdo. haaa. y tambien sobre los filtros de entrada, son ceramicos?


----------



## Pablo16

Todo lo relacionado al TDA7836 lo encuentras en su hoja de datos --- > www.datasheetcatalog.com

Saludos


----------



## gonpa

uhhh //pollo// buenisimo! seria de gran ayuda ese proyecto en especial para mi q esoy en argentina y un buen home son caros jeje y es mejor armarse uno propio.bueno para mi jeje  estaremos todos anciosos por tus esquemas 


salu2



aaah me olvidava cualquier cosa q necesites q teng q ver con pedales de efctos para guitarra o musica ya sabes! tengo unos pedales muy buenos los primeros estan aqui en el foro en pequeña señal

chauuuuuu


----------



## //pollo//

hola gompa!sabes que yo soy de mendoza-argentina y aca tambien estan medio caros los home jeje y como consigo algo baratos la linea de integrados TDA(TDA1562=$15, TDA7560=$23, TDA7377=$9, TDA2003=$1.20 jeje) decidi hacer este proyecto, creo que para la semana que viene voy a tener los esquemas listos para subirlos, tengo los horarios un poco complicados porque tengo 17 años y todavia no termino la secundaria jeje por lo que dispongo de muy poco tiempo para la electronica jeje pero creo que para la semana que viene ya los tengo listos

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## gonpa

pollo jaja estamos exactamente iguales yo tb estuve viendo los esquema de los datasheet y se me ocurrió una muy buena idea, este fin de semana armo los esquemas con algun pre y ecualizador. ahh con algun pre adecuado va a quedar bien bueno todo esto despues cuando lo subas los vemos a los tuyos tb 

salu2!


----------



## gonpa

ahhhhhh me olvidava el pre lo voy a hacer con el tda1524! asy vos ves si lo quere usar para el home esa es muyy bueno!

chauuuuu


----------



## //pollo//

hace mucho compre un TDA1524 pero nunca lo utilize, ahora me voy a poner a hacer las placas jeje, gracias por tu aporte!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## gonpa

ya q nos estamos metiendo en el tema aqui tengo datasheet del tda7377 y estava pensando q con la configuracion de la fig 3 pero con el tda7386 puedo conectar el central y el subwwoofer para el home




armando asi tendremos: 4 satelites de 40w c/u
                                        1 central de 40+40w
                                        1 subwoofer de 80w

usando un tda7386 para los 4 satelites y otro para el central y subwoofer

esta bien?

ahora quiero usar mi pre q lo diseñe hace mucho, es con el tda1524 
tengo una gran duda de mi pre saco la señal L y R para mis dos 7386 y para el subwoofer como hago que tengo q agregar?

hace no mucho empese con los amplificadores despues de aver investigado bastante lo mio son los pedales y pre para guitarra jeje

ojala me puedan ayudar muchas gracias!

salu2


----------



## //pollo//

hola gompa!revisa bien el data del 7386, creo que no puedes puentear dos salidas para obtener 80w, esto haria que entren en corto las salidas del integrado, lo que si puedes hacer es colocar dos subwoofers de 40w y dos centrales de 40w o sino puedes cambiar el 7386 por el 7560 y asi colocar un subwoofer de 2 ohms con una potencia cercana a los 80w. a mi subwoofer yo le hice un filtro pasabajos economico, aqui posteo el diagrama para que lo vean, pero como me quitaba mucha ganancia le coloque un LA3160 de la firma sanyo y ahora funciona muy bien, el circuito del pre es el que aparece en el data del LA3160.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## gonpa

hola zopilote tengo varias preguntas par vos ojala me puedas ayudar

a que te refieres con el circuito q separa cada canal?

este home q estoy hacieno es para un dvd bgh y tiene las salidas: FL FR SL SR CENTER Y SW
 lo que yo quiero saber si las salidas estas ya estan preamplificadas o si necesitare algun pre?

el center como es?, es estereo verdad?

y que preamplificador puedo usar? yo pensaba en el 1524 pero se podra unir dos y dos o sea fl con fr para una salida del pre? y con las otras dos lo mismo?

el center y el sub lo esto haciendo con tda7377 dejo en stereo/bridge


bueno creo q eso es todo, no tengo mucha idea sobre estos hom recien quiero empesar a hacer este espero q me ayudes para q lo pueda terminar de diseñar muchas gracias!


----------



## Victor blass

hola que tal ya arme el circuito del tda7386 y no me jala para nada no saca ningun ruido.
no se si alguien me podria ayudar la fuente que le puse es de una compu y es de 12vcd no se si sea ese el voltaje que ocupa o es mayor? a y tambien los capacitores de entrada son ceramicos? les agrdeceria que me ayudaran estoy un poco desepsionado por que no me jalo.


----------



## gonpa

buenas! les cuento q ya casi termino de diseñar mi home 5.1 con los pre´s y todo pero buscando y buscando me encontre con un precesador de audio digital el tda7318que tiene 4 entradas estereos y salida para 4 parlantes individuales 

mi pregunta es:
1) si este integrado preamplifica la señal como para mandarla directo al amplificador?
2) si la preamplifica lo suficinte para ponerla en el tda1554q por ejemplo ya no necesito los dos preamplificador estereos para mi home verdad?

si es asi me mate diseñando!   jejeje bueno m seria de gran ayuda q me respondan con esto

desde ya gracias!

salu2!


----------



## zopilote

*Gonpa*, si tienes salidas  FR, FL, center, woofer pues aprovechalas, solo armate los amplificador para amplificarlas. Solo tendras que elegir los integrados, para los frontales como de 6W a 15W para  el center de unos 30W a 45W y para el woofer  igual o mayor a 50W. No necesitas preaplificarlas, pero  colocaselas  en  el center y woofer, y el integrado que mencionas esta muy exquisito TDA7318 ( si piensas usar un microprocesador  es tu camino).  Suerte.


----------------
  zopilote


----------



## gonpa

tienes razon zopilote la verdad que dejo la placa asy como esta, no me complique mucho yo use para los 4 satelites el tda1554q 4x11w y para el center y sub el tda7377 y para preamplificar los 4 satelites use dos tda1524a para el sub use un filtro de aqui.http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html. me faltaria un pre mono secillo para el center 


para los controles de tonos y volumen de los 1524 voy a usar pots estereos ya q ohi q son muy buenos y quiero algo q suene de verdad bien

que dices tu zopilote estoy trabajando de mas o esta bien?


----------



## gonpa

buenas!. bueno yo casi termio de diseñar el home solo me falta un pre pero tengo una gran duda! el integrado q uso para mis 4 satelites es el tda1554q q es de 4x11w pero en 2ohm y 4x6w en 4ohm y yo queria 11w, no se si conseguire parlantes de 2 ohm para mi home aqui en tucuman argentina como podria ponerle un etapa de salida con transistores al tda1554 para que quedee unos 11 a 15w alguien me podria ayudar con un esquema?

aqui les dejo la imagen del pcb para qvean como va pero les falta elnombre de los componentes jeje
 

les agradecieria muchisimo su ayuda

salu2


----------



## jwany1

Hola, termine de armar el amplificador (tda7386) y suena bárbaro pero queria saber si podria poner algún potenciómetro para regular el volumen, pero me gustaria q regule el volumen en gral porq me han dicho q se puede para cada parlante pero no es lo q quiero, lo quiero general. Si alquien sabe como hacerlo le agradeceria q me lo pase.


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!bienvenido al foro!
si las 4 entradas del amplificador son independientes,osea,llevan señales de audio diferentes, utiliza un potenciometro cuadruple de 50 o de 100k, si tienes dos señales izquierdas y dos derechas, utiliza un potenciometro doble de los mismos valores que mencione anteriormente. si no se entiende lo que explique, avisame y te lo explico con algun esquema

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## jwany1

Gracias pollo por la ayuda. Entendí lo q me quisiste decir pero me sería de mas ayuda si me pasarias un esquemita q muestre donde colocar el pote. Ah otra cosa, el amplificador lo arme solo de 2 canales porq no tenía mas parlantes je, difiere eso en los ohms del pote?


----------



## maxep

no osea lo q hiciste vos es conectar en la entrada dos señales puenteadas no? con cada señal del stereo alimentas dos entradas..
 en las salidas usas 2 nomas por los 2 parlantes. no afecta en nada. siempre en cuando no bajes de los 4 ohms.. suerte..
es un muy buen integrado.. (por algo lo usa pioneer en sus estereos)


----------



## leop4

tendrias la pcb del circuito?  .ok.


----------



## maxep

bien gompa va barbaro..mira te cuento lo q arme para usar con una pc..
uarme un 4.1 con un tda 7386 + un 1562..
resultado.. sunea de puta madre.. lo arme sin pre ni pasabjos.. ya que la pc sola divide todas las señales y ganancias... 
te ceunto al 1562 le puse un woofer de 10" 300 d pico (100 rms) lo mueve a full.. y al tda7386 le conecto dos parlantes de 10" gbr.. ( q no valen nada aca algo de 40 p c/u ) no me acuerdo si sno de 100 o 8'0 rms.. los mueve lo mas bien.. + dos parlñantes triaxiales de 6,5" sound barrier. q suenan excelente..
la verda q asi arme un sonido de calidad.. y bastante barato...



pd:
pollo conseguis todos los integrados reeeee barartos... aca el 1562 vale entre 25 y 40 p  y el tda7560 unos 46$


----------



## gonpa

parece que queda bien el tuyo pero como este y lo tengo casi termindo queria que me ayuden a solucionar el tema este con las impedacias jeje sabes de algunos parlantes que vengan de 2ohm? es home es para un dvd de mi vieja que decis vos ? sonara groso?tenes por ahi una etapa de salida para que quede una pot de 15 o 12w por ai? asy pongo con 4 u 8ohm?

t lo agradeceria muchisimo o si no a cualquiera que me pueda ayudar gracias


cuando lo arme subo todo con los diseños de las cajas tb jeje 

salu2!


----------



## maxep

busca un pst llamado pcb del 7386..ahi deje todo lo   ncecesario para armarlo.saludos


----------



## maxep

mirtas hoy compre el 7377 me slaio 10m pesos argentinos.. da 4 canales de 12 w. en 2 ohms. o 2 por 35 w en 4 ohms...
adno buscando algun pcb para armalo aunque es simple.. encontre algo q tal ves sirve(es chino)  aca dejo el link...por los parlantes de 2 ohms.. lo unico q conozco aca en capital es bomber de 6.5" de 2 ohms 80 rms..(una pekeño mounstro) valor algo de 60 usd.



http://www.xydzy.com/emporium/taojian/tda7377 tj.htm


----------



## maxep

bueno como no encontre por internet nignun circuito (interesante>) pcb del 7377.. me puse a hacerlo yo mismo.. no tenia ganas de hacerlo en la pc ajaj (es q empece a las 3:00am. a diseñarlo. lo mande al acido.. agujeree y solde  hace media hora la taermine.. (tipo 7 :30 am) esta bien no? jejej desvelarse una noche y con 15 pesos argentinos armar un amplificador estereo de 35 w  me parece bien ejje.. cuando pueda subo el pcb. pero no c hagan mucha historia .. ya que el circuito es muuy simple y cualquiera(como yo ) puede hacerlo...la verdad que tiene muy buena calidad el integradito este.. es un st(por  si quieren saber)y ahora estoy moviendo un woofer moon de 6,5" de 200 d pico (100 rms supuestamente ..deben ser unos 80rms) y lo mueve a full.. +mi bazoka de 10" ..q no la mueve a full. pero es mas que aceptable la relacion precio/potencia..
perdon por desvirtuar.. armare otro post ahi si con los pcb y fotos...
comparado con el 7386 noto mucho mas calidad en bajos.aunque mucho no lo pude probar todavia por el horario.. se nota una gran mejora en frecuencias bajas .con respecto al tda7386..
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

maxep dijo:
			
		

> bueno como no encontre por internet nignun circuito (interesante>) pcb del 7377.. me puse a hacerlo yo mismo.. no tenia ganas de hacerlo en la pc ajaj (es q empece a las 3:00am. a diseñarlo. lo mande al acido.. agujeree y solde  hace media hora la taermine.. (tipo 7 :30 am) esta bien no? jejej desvelarse una noche y con 15 pesos argentinos armar un amplificador estereo de 35 w  me parece bien ejje.. cuando pueda subo el pcb. pero no c hagan mucha historia .. ya que el circuito es muuy simple y cualquiera(como yo ) puede hacerlo...la verdad que tiene muy buena calidad el integradito este.. es un st(por  si quieren saber)y ahora estoy moviendo un woofer moon de 6,5" de 200 d pico (100 rms supuestamente ..deben ser unos 80rms) y lo mueve a full.. +mi bazoka de 10" ..q no la mueve a full. pero es mas que aceptable la relacion precio/potencia..
> perdon por desvirtuar.. armare otro post ahi si con los pcb y fotos...
> comparado con el 7386 noto mucho mas calidad en bajos.aunque mucho no lo pude probar todavia por el horario.. se nota una gran mejora en frecuencias bajas .con respecto al tda7386..
> saludos



q tal maxep? estoy por armar el amplificador con el 7377, recién termino de hacer el pcb. Te hago una pregunta, en el pin 7 de Stand-By, el extremo de la resistencia de 10k q se encuentra libre, lo conectaste a Vs? Le pondría un switch en serie... no lo necesito encender remotamente.

EDIT: El circuito q estoy por armar es el de la figura 2 de la página 4: Double Bridge. Les adjunto el datasheet.

saludos, gracias


----------



## maxep

si tl cual.. hice ese circuito yo .. y la verdad q por la poca potencia q tiene tiene muy buena respuesta en bajos... sisi va conectado a vs.. si te fijas (o razonas un poco) por eso tiene una r d 10 k.me vino barbaroo ese integrado .,es lo que necesitaba para mi bike.. algo q mueva bien mi woofer de 6.5" y consuma poco.. esta perfecto.. ah otra cosa lo probe (no por mucho tiempo) en 2 ohms.. osea en doble bridge y conectarle 2 parlantes de 4 ohms en paralelo por canal. y anda lo mas bien..
muy bune integrado..
saludos..ah cuando puedas postea el pcb ( en un post nuevo )


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos foreros!
maxep tienes toda la razon!yo tengo dos de estos integrados en un home teatre de estos y suena barbaro, es excelente este integrado.
el home no lo pude armar yo por falta de tiempo jeje y mi viejo decidio comprar uno jeje y lo desarme para ver como funcionaba.
cuando tenga tiempo hago los diagramas de la placa del home y la subo para que los vean.

nos vemos!

saludos!

P.D.:maxep es cierto, consigo los integrados muy baratos aca en mendoza, supongo que debe ser porque deben entrar por chile.


----------



## gonpa

hola a todos! nadie sabe como solucionar mi problema? porfa si saben algo desde ya muchas gracias pero = creo q lo voy a armar asi coo esta lo 4 sat de 6w lo demas de 30w


salu2


----------



## chiqoelectro

si onda qe el mio tampoco funca i use un switch on/off para el mute al positivo pero no funca u.u a tierra tampoco, i ya nose qe hacer me estoi frustrando  si alguien me ayuda se lo agradezco...


----------



## daboo

bueno, les cuento que monte el tda7386 y suena rebien, le monte el disipador mas el cooler, le asigne un par de pulsadores a el mute y el stand-by y funciona de maravilla. el único problema es que luego de un tiempito se apaga,,y toga volver a darle el flanco de subida al stand-by para que el tda vuelva a trabajar. le he visto por todo lado y no consigo encontrarle porque hace eso. alguien me podria ayudar. gracias


----------



## MFK08

puede que se caliente demaciado y se apaga por proteccion que tan grande es tu disipador?


----------



## daboo

hola de nuevo, les cuento que el problema era muy sencillo, solo tenia que conectar la resistencia que sale del stand-by a Vcc, ya no se apaga ni nada va de maravilla,,suena full..de todas formas gracias MFK08


----------



## jorge noboa

Tengo una consulta pueden decirme si estos integrados los puedo conseguir en el mercado ya que aca solo te venden los que estan especificados en el manual NTE y por ejemplo ese tda no consta aca


----------



## DJ DRACO

si no conseguis ese busca el 8571. es muy similar, lleva menos componentes y no tiene mute ni stand by.

saludos.


----------



## earroyog

Que tal compañeros foreros:

Bueno pues primero que nada saludarlos y comentarles que soy novato en esto de la electrónica, estoy armando un amplificador que dice ser de 40W por 4 con el tda 7386, he hecho todo el circuito y he montado todos los componentes. Al conectarlo a la alimentación vaya sorpresa me volo el capacitor de 470uf ya que hice mal una de las pistas. Mi duda es, que funcion tienen éstos dos capacitores en éste circuito? (los que están conectados a los pines 6 y 20)... aquí les dejo el link del datasheet para ver si me pueden resolver.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/7/TDA7386.shtml 

aa y me olvidaba, si quiero sacarle toda la pasta a este amplificador, se tiene que conectar a 18 volts? o con 12v me levanta bien?

Gracias por su ayuda compañeros...
eugenio[/img]


----------



## Cacho

Hola Eugenio
No encuentro ningún capacitor de 470uf en el circuito del amplificador. No sé qué se te quemó.

Las patas 6 y 20 son las alimentaciones de los ampis 1-2 y 3-4. Los dos condensadores conectados esas patas sirven de filtro y desacople de la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## earroyog

Gracias Cacho, de hecho uno de esos dos condensadores fue el que me volo, pero ya se donde tuve el error, como tu dices "Si lo quemás, aprendés. Si no lo quemás, no aprendés." Entonces pues si que ando aprendiendo jaja, iré a comprar uno nuevo y si surge otro problema pues volveré a preguntar... Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

De nada y seguí aprendiendo entonces. 
Eso sí, tratá de no "aprender" demasiado, que si no sale caro   

Saludos


----------



## earroyog

Hola! Pues aquí otra vez,he acabado el amplificador y no me funciona, si hace un ruidito pero de ahí no pasa!, (el ruido nada mas cuando se conecta). Les dejo un diagrama tal cuál lo armé para ver si alguién pudiera encontrar la falla, he visto que muchas veces pasa porque está mal conectado el mute y el stand-by, yo lo he conectado como viene en el datasheet y a 12V+, y he tratado también desconectando por completo el mute y tampoco. Agradecería mucho cualquier ayuda que ésto en verdad me esta volviendo loco jeje...

La fuente es una de computadora que entrega 8A máximo. 

En los plugs de RCA, se conecta lo exterior directo a tierra no? 


Éste es el datasheet del tda7386 que he utilizado  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvrxxq.pdf 

Otra cosa, soy totalmente nuevo en ésto y es mi primer PCB (por lo que creo pudiera haber errores, y por eso tantos cables por fuera)   
Gracias!


----------



## alecopes

hola compañero


no te sinetas mal por haver quemado un integrado yo antes de poder dejarlo comom se deve queme 4 y eso si fue costoso te queria decir los inconvenientes que yo he tenido


el mute y el st-by van con unas resistencias antes de entrar al integrado bueno por ahi para que te funcone de maravilla tienen que entrar 12v antes de las resistencias y asi es como anda y si quieres que andes las dos funciones ponele una llave multipunto que en un punto entren 12v(el positivo o vivo) y que en el otro puto tenga la masa por lo menos asi a mi me funciono 


y tambien te puedo pasar la plaqueta de cobre con el pcb no tengo problema o te digo de donde lo sauqe yo



por lo que mas quieras ponele un buen disipador porque cuando lo pones al palo con los 4 parlantes hierbe la giladita esa es muy calentona yo alcanse a medir 100ºc antes de que el sensor me corte con el disipador puesto 



y tengo noticias para vos si te salen bien podes venderlas a los cabesas que le ponen parlantes a las motos ese es buen negocio  ejje

y te digo es un buen integrado los traen los mejores equipos pionner de hoy y eso que es bastante antiguuoo pero al fin ded sonido es una masaaaa



 por algun problema consultame 



4 integrados no se queman por si solos ejjeje


----------



## earroyog

alecopes dijo:
			
		

> hola compañero
> 
> 
> no te sinetas mal por haver quemado un integrado yo antes de poder dejarlo comom se deve queme 4 y eso si fue costoso te queria decir los inconvenientes que yo he tenido
> 
> 
> el mute y el st-by van con unas resistencias antes de entrar al integrado bueno por ahi para que te funcone de maravilla tienen que entrar 12v antes de las resistencias y asi es como anda y si quieres que andes las dos funciones ponele una llave multipunto que en un punto entren 12v(el positivo o vivo) y que en el otro puto tenga la masa por lo menos asi a mi me funciono
> 
> 
> y tambien te puedo pasar la plaqueta de cobre con el pcb no tengo problema o te digo de donde lo sauqe yo
> 
> 
> 
> por lo que mas quieras ponele un buen disipador porque cuando lo pones al palo con los 4 parlantes hierbe la giladita esa es muy calentona yo alcanse a medir 100ºc antes de que el sensor me corte con el disipador puesto
> 
> 
> 
> y tengo noticias para vos si te salen bien podes venderlas a los cabesas que le ponen parlantes a las motos ese es buen negocio  ejje
> 
> y te digo es un buen integrado los traen los mejores equipos pionner de hoy y eso que es bastante antiguuoo pero al fin ded sonido es una masaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> por algun problema consultame
> 
> 
> 
> 4 integrados no se queman por si solos ejjeje



Hola alecope!Gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad todabía no quemo ningún integrado (de éstos), lo que si queme fué un capacitor que conecte mal y tuve que rediseñar la placa, :x  pero ahora anda funcionando al 100  y vaya que entrega!, le puse un disipador de buen tamaño y le voy a poner un ventilador de los usados para las mothers para que ande bien sin recalentarse.

Respecto al mute, si me gustaría implementarselo, según entiendo por el datasheet, menos de 1.5V es mute, y más de 3.5V es play (en el pin 22), puedo dejarlo con la misma resistencia de 47K y utilizar un switch para que corte la corriente y se active el mute?

Otra pregunta, el input va desde los 70K ohms, por lo que podría conectar dos inputes en serie para envez de utilizar las dos inputs poder utilizar una sola, es correcto? 

y ya que ando de pregunton, si le conectara bocinas de 8ohms, que pasaria? se sobrecalentaria?  

Gracias por tu contestar!


----------



## Cacho

Hola, EA



			
				earroyog dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al mute, si me gustaría implementarselo, ...puedo dejarlo con la misma resistencia de 47K y utilizar un switch para que corte la corriente y se active el mute?


Sí, y lo mismo vale para el Stand-By.



			
				earroyog dijo:
			
		

> Otra pregunta, el input va desde los 70K ohms, por lo que podría conectar dos inputes en serie para envez de utilizar las dos inputs poder utilizar una sola, es correcto?


¿Qué? La verdad, no entendí qué planteás.



			
				earroyog dijo:
			
		

> ...si le conectara bocinas de 8ohms, que pasaria? se sobrecalentaria?


Con 8Ω en vez de 4Ω, se "enfriaría". En realidad, calienta menos. Pero da menos potencia también.

Saludos


----------



## earroyog

Gracias San Cacho, siempre tan eficientes en estos foros! jeje, a ver si me doy mas a entender con la pregunta de los inputs. Éste integrado está hecho para trabajar utilizando lo que serían 4 entradas de sonido (inputs) y 4 salidas (y según el datasheet creo que las entradas pueden ser de cualquier valor arriba de los 70KOhms), lo que quisiera yo es poder usarlo con solo dos entradas en vez de las 4, por decir, con un ipod o algo así. Por eso digo hago referencia a poner los dos pares cada uno en serie con el otro...  
No sé si me entienan pero es difícil de explicarlo jeje.
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Ahora sí...
Lo que mencionás de los 70K es el valor máximo de la resistencia en serie con las entradas de Mute y Std-by, cosa que no tiene realción con las impedancias de entrada del integrado, que en tu caso es de suponer que son muy altas.
La conexíon tenés que hacerla en _paralelo_ y no en serie. Juntá la entrada del 1 con la del 2 y la 3 con la 4 (puse estos como ejemplo, pero podés armar los pares como se te ocurra). A cada una de esas uniones, la punta y el anillo de la ficha del MP3 y listo.
Ahora tenés 4 salidas: 1 y 2 con _la misma señal_, que es la de la punta, y 3 y 4 con la señal del anillo (otra vez, son _iguales_)

Saludos, y de santo tengo poco o nada...


----------



## earroyog

Gracias Cacho!
De verdad que ha quedado excelente para ser mi primer amplificador jeje, les doy las gracias, espero un dia poder aportar algo también... 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

De nada, y me alegro por tu amplificador nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## Franklyn

Amigos....

Estoy buscando la historia de los amplificador, he buscado por "toda la red" y lo unico convincente q encuntro es un pequeño parrafo, y ocupo mas q un parrafo, si alguien me pudiera ayudar en este tema se lo agradeceria.


----------



## guiille

Buen dia! Estuve armando el circuito de amplificador del tda7386 y como ya es costumbre para mi no me funciona bien  :x Tengo el problema que al conectarlo se escucha pero despacito incluso a maximo volumen...  Lo arme con el pcb que aparece en esta pagina pero me quedaron algunas dudas.. En la imagen del pcb aprece el pin 1 sin conexion y el 25 conectado a masa y segun el esquema de conexion es al reves...  
Nose si esto tendra que ver con el problema pero es lo unico raro que encuentro..
Si alguien me podria ayudar estaria agradecido ya que llevo meses tratando de lograr hacer el pcb y ahora que lo hice no anda   

Saludos
Guille


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los datasheet que bajé NO DICEN NADA de esos dos pines, así que lo unico que te puedo recomendar es que sigas el esquema de la hoja de datos y los conectes donde dice ahí:
Pin 1 ---> Masa (parece ser la oreja metálica que se apoya en el disipador, y ponerla a masa es una práctica común para reducir la captura de ruido). Fijate con el tester si hay continuidad entre la pata 1 y la oreja metálica del chip)
Pin 25 --> Al aire (esta no sé que es, en el datasheet dice HSD..?)

También fijate de que magnitud es la señal de entrada que le estas metiendo. Con 600 mV deberías estar a maxima potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## guiille

gracias por tan rapida respuesta... 
 OK voy a probar lo que me dices..  el pin 1 no va al negativo de la bateria ? es lo que hice yo al igual que todo lo que aprece como masa que estan todos unidos.. Lo mismo hice con el negativo de las entradas de audio las uni con el negativo de la bateria.. esta mal ? Lo probe con un mp3 dividiendo cada salida del mp3 para asi poder conectar las 4 entradas del amplificador... te dejo un dibujito 

No pude medir con el tester la continuidad pq nu tiene las puntas se me rompieron y tengo que comprarlas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

guiille dijo:
			
		

> OK voy a probar lo que me dices..  el pin 1 no va al negativo de la bateria ? es lo que hice yo al igual que todo lo que aprece como masa que estan todos unidos.. Lo mismo hice con el negativo de las entradas de audio las uni con el negativo de la bateria.. esta mal ? Lo probe con un mp3 dividiendo cada salida del mp3 para asi poder conectar las 4 entradas del amplificador... te dejo un dibujito



El pin 1 SI VA al negativo de la batería. Ahora, me preocupa lo de poner a masa el negativo de las entradas de audio...por que las entradas de audio del chip van directo (via un capacitor) a la salida del MP3 y no tiene ninguna conexión a masa en las entradas. Si en la plaqueta hay un terminal de masa para cada entrada, entonces ese terminal no debería ir a la batería directamente, sino a la masa del MP3. Esa masa de las entradas debería ir conectada al pin 13 (S-GND), que ya debería estar conectado a masa en el PCB
El MP3 que tenés posee salida en estereo, no? Y estas alimentado un dos canales del amplificadorf con cada canal del MP3...al menos eso se deduce del circuito que has dibujado...pero las salidas, como las has conectado?

Cuando digo MASA es al NEGATIVO de la batería.



			
				guiille dijo:
			
		

> No pude medir con el tester la continuidad pq nu tiene las puntas se me rompieron y tengo que comprarlas



Mas vale que las compres pronto, por que no podés estar adivinando lo que sucede.

Saludos!


----------



## guiille

mmm me parece que el error no viene por ahi.. creo que hice algo bien tonto, y bien se queda corto jejeje...
 es asi como tendria que mirar la numeracion de los pines ?  si es asi conecte mal varios capacitores y eso seria el problema.. pero creo que el integrado tiene salvacion todabia y cambiando algunos componentes capas se arregle.. voy a probar y les cuento..

ezavalla perdon por hacerte perder el tiempo en algo asi..  ops: 
gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No entiendo cual es el problema que has visto...
Has puesto mal el chip?

Saludos!


----------



## guiille

No el chip esta bien puesto, no hay forma de errarle. El problema es que coloque mal los capacitores porque me guie por la numeración de los pines mirando al reves, por lo tanto el pin 10 lo confundi con el 16 y por eso conecte el capacitor de 47 donde iba el de 0.1 y otros errores como poner la resistencia del mute en el st-by. Espero que eso no haya dañado el integrado. Rezo por eso.


----------



## guiille

Arregle eso pero sigue igual escuchandose despacito y con ruido... No hay ningun problema en reemplazar capacitor ceramico por uno electrolitico del mismo valor no siempre y cuando se respete la polaridad del electrolitico no ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

guiille dijo:
			
		

> Arregle eso pero sigue igual escuchandose despacito y con ruido... No hay ningun problema en reemplazar capacitor ceramico por uno electrolitico del mismo valor no siempre y cuando se respete la polaridad del electrolitico no ?



Siempre que tengan el mismo valor y la polaridad no moleste...tal vez se pueda. El problema son los valores, ya que normalmente no hay coicidencia de valores entre electroliticos y cerámicos...

Saludos!


----------



## leandrito321

holaa!
compañeros! me surgio una duda en la construccion de este mismo amplificador.... cuanta corriente minima le debo colocar para q ande? porq mas arriba.. earroyog  dijo q estaba utilicando una fuente de pc q entrega 8A  ..me parese un poco alto  porq yo esta pensado utilizar una de 2A... y otra pregunta es ..debo colocarle una fuente distinta de los 18V q ban en los Vcc .. en  los pines mute y stan by  q se suponen lo q lei le inyectaron 12V para q ande bn !  ruego q porfabor me ayuden porq yo si ya queme  mi primer integrado    .. y no boy a descansar asta q funcione ...


----------



## earroyog

hola! 
mira nose mucho de electronica (soy estudiante) pero a mi manera de verlo, lo primero que tienes que hacer es alimentarlo con una fuente de entre 12v y 14.4volts, no de 18 ya que está diseñado para trabajar en el auto,  , aparte de esto creoq ue con una fuente de 2A no vas a poder levantar mucho, ya que lo alimentarias con  un máximo de 24watts!, y teniendo en cuenta que este integrado te entrega alrededor de 15W x 4 (60w), mas aparte digamos que la eficiencia sea del .7% debido a perdidas de calor etc, entonces deberías alimentarlo con al menos 6.5Amperes y 12 volts, (debido a lo caro que te saldría diseñar una fuente de este tipo es por lo que se recomienda utilizarlo directamente con la bateria del carro)...

Respecto a los 18volts, utiliza la fuente que te recomiendo (entre 12 y 14.4), para que el stand by este activado(amplificador prendido), puedes alimentarlo directamente con la fuente, ( te recomiendo que en serie con una resistencia de 320 ohms) pero no es indispensable, y si lo quieres en standby, solo tienes que poner un switch en este pin para que no le llegue voltaje al pin y asi estará apagado. 

Lo mismo para el pin del mute, si le mandas arriba de 3.5 volts estara en play, y abajo de 3.5 estara en mute, puedes utilizar otra resistencia en serie (320) con el pin mute o directamente al Vcc, y si quieres que el mute funcione, namas poner un switch como te dije anteriormente.

Espero a ver sido claro, y pues recuerda que no soy experto, es solo mi manera de interpretar el datasheet jejeje, cualquier cosa aqui andamos.... bye


----------



## Cacho

Ya que ese fue tu primer post, bienvenido al foro Leandrito.



			
				leandrito321 dijo:
			
		

> ...cuanta corriente minima le debo colocar para q ande?


No hay una corriente mínima. 
La alimentación puede ser de *hasta* 18V (ese es el máximo absoluto) y la corriente que va a entregar son 4,5A en picos repetitivos. Si usás una fuente de 18V de continua (y ni uno más, ¿eh?, aunque sería recomendable que usaras algunos menos) entonces la corriente que deberá suministar rondará los 4A para usarlo relativamente cómodo a máxima potencia.

Las entradas de los Mute y Std-By, como te dijo Earroyo, cambian de estado con 3,5V *o más*. Ese "o más" puede llegar hasta la tensión de alimentación (+V). O sea, si le ponés entre _3,5_V y_ +V_ al Std-By, el amplificador enciende. Lo mismo para el Mute.

Saludos


----------



## leandrito321

gracias  ..earroyog y Cacho...igual por el momento no tengo otra fuente a la mano q me entregue mas corriete ...pero ya sabiendo q  entrega poca potencia pero q funciona boy ahh probarlo con los   2A  ... gracias y si algun problema  yo les digo


----------



## leandrito321

hola de nuevo.! 
me estube trasnochando tratando de terminar el  amplificador ...conecte el stand by y el mute al Vcc directamente ..alfin le coloque una fuente con  4A  de 12 volts para alimentarlo por lo menos con una potencia de 48 watts ...pero al final al conectarlo no funciono para nada  ..ni siquiera boto el tipico ruidito q se produce al tocar la placa,, no se si sea error de conexión o algo asi.. porq al igual no tengo mucha practica en estos integrados... soy estudiante de inge de sonìdo pero no se porq me mamo gallo este .....      earroyog    queria pedirte el fabor de que me pasaras el circuito impreso q te funciono .... para compararlo con el mio y saber  en donde puedo tener el error .... 
saludos y gracias.


----------



## earroyog

Que tal! 
Mira, tuve un error en la computadora y la formatie, olvidando respaldar los pcbs que tenía, pero encontré este en el foro (no me acuardo quien lo subio) pero está probado y dicen que funciona de lujo, te lo adjunto, segun yo ya está listo para imprimirse pero mejor chécalo bien antes de hacer la placa...yo lo armare namas salga de finales...

Espero te sirva y que encuentres el error en la que hiciste

Hasta luego!


----------



## mefisto121

Hola:
        Queria saber si en el circuito del tda7386 los capacitores de 1uf afectan en algo si son polarizados porque no logro que funcione


----------



## David Mentesana

Hola amigos del foro:

Resulta que he montado un TDA 7386 sobre una placa universal (cosa que jamas haria a partir de este momento) alimentandolo con una fuente AT de 230W reparada por mi. Esa fuente ya antes habia fallado por temperatura, un NTC dañado, el puente de diodos y los dos 13007... Verificando el primario y viendo que el termistor no estaba respaldado por ningun capacitor de derivacion sencillamente lo anule, puenteando los bornes para arrancar la fuente... La fuente anduvo normalmente y todas las tensiones estaban equilibradas. 

El problema se presento al probar inicialmente el TDA sin la aleta disipadora, por supuesto que anduvo pero la temperatura se elevo rapidamente con lo que comenzo a humear el disipador propio. Intente una vez mas arrancar el circuito con la aleta disipadora el TDA parecia elevar temperatura sin carga, hasta que salto el fusible de 3A de la fuente. . . 

_Puede que se haya destruido definitivamente el TDA?
La fuente de 230W es suficiente?
Puede que aun este fallando la fuente?
_
Agradezco sus respuestas, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

David Mentesana dijo:
			
		

> El problema se presento al probar inicialmente el TDA sin la aleta disipadora, por supuesto que anduvo pero la temperatura se elevo rapidamente con lo que comenzo a humear el disipador propio. Intente una vez mas arrancar el circuito con la aleta disipadora el TDA parecia elevar temperatura sin carga, hasta que salto el fusible de 3A de la fuente. . .
> 
> Puede que se haya destruido definitivamente el TDA?



Lo mas probable..casi seguro diría yo...te comiste el TDA, con mas razón si echó humo. Pero mirá el lado positivo de este asunto, ya sabés que nunca mas hay que probar un chip amplificador sin disipador, por que se mueren   

Antes de hacer este tipo de experimentos hay que leer y estudiar un poco, por que los amplificador lineales, integrados o nó, SIEMPRE consumen corriente, aun en reposo. Y consumen bastante aún sin carga, por que precisamente ese es el modo de trabajo de los amplificador en clase (A)B, que son el 99.9% de los chips amplificador de fácil acceso. Ese consumo de corriente estático es lo que les permite disminuir significativamente la distorsión por cruce y es el famoso BIAS que le dicen por ahí y el consumo son varias decenas de miliamperes, en tu caso son 185 mA según la hoja de datos para 12V de alimentación.


----------



## David Mentesana

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ya sabés que nunca mas hay que probar un chip amplificador sin disipador, por que se mueren
> ...
> consumen bastante aún sin carga, por que precisamente ese es el modo de trabajo de los amplificador en clase (A)B, que son el 99.9% de los chips amplificador de fácil acceso.



Gracias por tu respuesta, ezavalla.

 Buena leccion ! je je . Creo que volveré a montar el mismo proyecto porque durante esos segundos de vida sin aleta del TDA experimente una calidad y potencia de sonido asombrosa... Muy buen integrado!
Lamentablemente tendre que reparar nuevamente la fuente pero valdra la pena.

Igual ya que tengo la oportunidad :
_Es recomendable otro IC o el TDA es buena opcion?
Cual?_
Mi idea es montar un sistema HomeTheatre casero y quiero utilizar la fuente AT de 230W porque es probable que lo monte dentro de un compartimiento de videograbadora inutilizado.
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El TDA es una buena opción, sobre todo si es para un home-theatre y ademas es relativamente económica. Y dale con la fuente AT, por que va a andar bien....potencia le sobra.
Si conocés bien la fuente, tal vez puedas tocarla un poco para subirle la tensión a 14V o 16V...vas a tener mayor potencia disponible sin mucho compromiso del chip.

Saludos!


----------



## David Mentesana

Hola a todos !

Pido disculpas si el tema ya esta creado ,, no lo encontre 

la idea es crear un Home Theater con un TDA 7386 y una fuente AT de 230W y quiero montar sobre el mismo sistema una o mas de una fuente de audio asi extender las posibilidades... 
tengo una cdrom vieja que mas podria estar instalando?

Agradezco opiniones

Adios


----------



## Cdma System

hola a todos queria saber si alguien armo el circuito del TDA 7386 y si me podrian ayudar porque yo arme uno pero no tengo salida alguna, bueno si tengo salida pero solo en una y ademas se escucha apeeeeeeeenas pegando la oreja al altavos(es de 5") les agradeceria la yuda


----------



## David Mentesana

hola experimentador! Primero:

1-Conectaste los bornes MUTE y STNBY a 12V?
2-Las entradas tienen la masa apropiadamente conectadas?
3-Tienes todos los pines que van a tierra conectados?
4-Guarda que las salidas son totalmente desacopladas, y no entre punto y tierra, es decir el parlante no se conecta en ningun borne a tierra

Te cuento, hace 2 semanas arme el TDA7386 por segunda vez, la primera lo hice sobre una placa universal (no recomendable) y seguramente le pifie a alguna pista... 

Decidí hacer la placa a partir de una PCB virgen con un diseño que encontre en el foro pero con algunas modificaciones (porque este ultimo tenia errores!!!). Te digo que anda espectacular y estoy creando una cadena completa de sonido con el. 

Si quieres te puedo suministrar el diseño de la PCB el cual, hice a mano con un rotulador permanente (jeje bien artesanal) ya que no tengo impresora laser y los demas metodos me resultan engorrosos.
Te recomiendo que entres a mi nuevo blog www.adriandavidm.blogspot.com , ahi publique parte de lo que hice hasta ahora con el TDA7386. Suerte y cualquier consulta pregunta


----------



## franciscoen

Estoy angustiado, el circuito no me funciona a pesar que todo esta en su santo lugar


----------



## David Mentesana

franciscoen dijo:


> Estoy angustiado, el circuito no me funciona a pesar que todo esta en su santo lugar



Francisco sabes algo, a mi me sucedió la primera vez que lo arme, y resulta que solo faltaban conectar un par de pines a Vcc,,, verifica todo nuevamente.. . quizas te hayas olvidado de algun minimo detalle

suerte cualquier cosa escribi


----------



## franciscoen

Disculpen de verdad...
Usaba una fuente de computadora, y el motivo era que estaba conectando a 5 Voltios en lugar de los 12Voltios. No llegaba la suficiente corriente. No tenia tester. La conexion debe ser en las fuentes de PC: cable amarillo-cable negro para alimentar con 12 Voltios el circuito, y cable rojo- cable negro para enviar 5 Voltios a Mute y Stand By.

Me sirvió la experiencia para revisar minuciosamente los contactos y encontrar 2 mini fracturas a pie de condensadores.

En verdad les agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## beto816

holas mis hermanos ................ me párese muy extraordinario lo que hacen  con estos circuitos pero es muy difícil darles ayuda si no postean el pcb mas circuito ya que lo que le podemos decir es teórico que tal vez sirva pero tendríamos una ayuda al 1000 % si tuviéramos la mayor cantidad de datos .............  
esto es solamente para poder ayudarlos ..........
 posteen el pcb+circuito................................................................


----------



## bebeto

Puede haber varias razones por las cuales se escuche bajo...

Yo en estos momentos estoy probando uno que armé para un amigo, fijate que al pin mute y al pin standby le llegue tension... que ninguna pista se de las salidas se toquen en lo mas minimo ya que posee proteccion contra corto para GND.

Ahora que lo noto faltan algunos capacitores ahi....  osea... los tenes cambiados por otros, a mi me parece que te estan faltando unos de electroliticos 1uF  ( ya que nunca vi ceramicos de ese valor) 

Lo mejor que podes hacer es comprar esas puntas para el tester y medir continuidad en las pistas, medir tensiones, y te recomiendo que revises los valores de los capacitores ya que nunca vi capacitores ceramicos de 1uF ( que no sean los que vienen para CA que se utilizan para corregir la corriente.


----------



## Cacho

El último post de este hilo era de mayo del año pasado...
No creo que tenga mucho éxito tu comentario a estas alturas.

Saludos


----------



## francisloco

holas a todos. quiero armar un amplificador con el TDA7560 o el TDA7386, utilizar las cuatro salidas. pero mi duda es que como hago para unir los amplificadores interno de a dos, para tener solo dos entradas. desde ya muchimas gracias.


----------



## daboo

hola colegas. espero me puedan ayudar, tengo un problema con mi tda7386, estaba andando muy bien, lo tenia con disipador y todo. y un dia, mientras funcionaba, simplemente dejo de funcionar y empezo a calentarse de mas...basta con conectarlo nada mas y empieza a calentarse aunque las entradas de audio esten en 0. he hecho pruebas y el pin 23 (out 4+)  está en corto con el 21 (out 4-), y no es problema de la placa....acaso ya se murio el tda??
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elhipi

Hola tengo una duda con las entradas del amplificador TDA7386,quería saber si se puede puentear las entradas para dejarla stereo en vez de usar las cuatros entradas de forma independientes ya que en la pc o mp3 dispongo de una salida stereo y quiero que se escuchen en la salida del TDA los 4 parlantes.Acá les pongo una imagen de lo que me estoy refiriendo aver si se entiende y si esta bien lo que hice.

Imagen que hice yo :


----------



## antiworldx

Por su puesto que puedes hacer eso, e incluso puedes hacerlo despues de un potenciometro y asi solo usas uno para controlar el canal y te quedan solo dos.

En las entradas puedes hacer eso, una salida conectarlo a varios pre o potencias, lo que no es recomendable, es puentear salidas...

Salu2!


----------



## elhipi

Ok gracias,voy a probar así entonces aver como me queda.Otra duda que tengo el potenciómetro tiene que ser lineal o logarítmico?


----------



## antiworldx

Pues... con un lineal te queda bien... nunca he usado un logaritmico.


----------



## elhipi

Ok gracias lo voy aprobar como puse en la imagen que hice con 4 pote de 50k lineal y mañana comento como me funciona,muchas gracias


----------



## elhipi

Hola mira lo arme como la imagen que subí yo anteriormente con la diferencia que le agregue un swicht para que pueda tener una entrada auxiliar,pero el problema que estoy teniendo ahora es que yo al subir por ejemplo los otros 3 potenciómetros y el que me queda lo bajo a cero se me sigue escuchando despacito y medio saturado y yo quiero que no se escuche nada cuando lo bajo todo, que puede ser?Otra cosa me pasa también es que anulo la entrada con el swicht pero se me sigue escuchando despacio cuando no deberia escucharse nada supuestamente.
Aca les adjunto la foto para que vean lo que hice y ver si esta bien:

Imagen adjuntada:


----------



## antiworldx

Parece que estas tieniendo problema con capacitancias paracitas en la pcb... ya la limpiaste donde soldaste?


----------



## elhipi

Disculpame que vendria ser lo de capacitancias parasitas?use esta PBC:

El PCB que use es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 33672

Te muestro como me quedo el ampli en el gabinete armado se que el trafo esta muy cerca pero no tenia mas lugar

La imagen es esta:


----------



## barbafran17

Hola buenas tardes a todos, soy nuevo por el foro ya que estoy empezando a montar un amplificador, que todos conoceis, el carismático TDA7386 , y mis dudas son las siguientes:

-Creo tener entendido que donde pone en el esquema Vcc 1-2 y Vcc 3-4, correspondería el Vcc 1-2 a la salida de los altavoces OUT1 y 2, al igual que con Vcc 3-4 con las salidas OUT3 y 4. Estoy en lo correcto?¿.

-Por otro lado, abajo donde pone "diagnostics" (la cual en otro esquema exactamente igual pone N.C. que supongo que querra decir No Conectado), esa patilla a donde se conecta o que función tiene?.

- Y por último, en la patilla nº 13 que indica S-GND esta patilla que se conecta a tierra?, que querra decir al negativo no?.

Bueno siento preguntar tantas cosas a la vez y siento que sean tan tontas pero no entiendo mucho y estoy empezando recien, y tengo muchas dudas las cuales quiero resolver para realizar este amplificador cuanto antes.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## elhipi

Hola mira yo lo hice y la patilla de diagnostic no la conecte a ningun lado,porque sino me equivoco es para verificar como esta el chip anda mas,y la patilla 13 yo la conecte al negativo de la fuente que en este caso es cero volt la masa o negativo como lo queiras llamar


----------



## barbafran17

elhipi dijo:


> Hola mira yo lo hice y la patilla de diagnostic no la conecte a ningun lado,porque sino me equivoco es para verificar como esta el chip anda mas,y la patilla 13 yo la conecte al negativo de la fuente que en este caso es cero volt la masa o negativo como lo queiras llamar



Hola elhipi gracias por contestarme. Entonces ya entiendo, el que indica diagnostics me sonaba algo sobre el tema de comprobar si funciona bien o no, algo así como sucede en los coches, y por otro lado el de la patilla nº 13 es el que va al negativo de la fuente que vaya a emplear.

Bueno mañana le preguntaré algunas cosillas mas sobre la simbología del esquema ya que soy nuevo en esto y hay algo que me pierdo.

Un saludo y gracias, te lo agradezco de verdad .

P.D.: la placa o PCB la hizo usted o la mando a hacer a alguna empresa?.


----------



## antiworldx

piensa que son 4 amplificadores independientes dentro de una pastilla, compartiendo casa pues...

lo de un canal, no debe interferir en el otro.


----------



## elhipi

Entonces no tendria que tener problema con lo de las capacitancias parasitas que se pueden llegar a formarse por estar muy juntas las pistas del PCb que adjunte yo?Si no es eso ,que peude llegar a ser el problema que tengo que te comente mas arriba?



barbafran17 el PCB lo hice yo,agarre lo imprimi con una impresora laser y use el metodo  de planchado y me quedo bastante bien,te recomiendo que lo hagas con impresora laser y que el papel sea lo mas brilloso posible.suerte.


----------



## barbafran17

antiworldx dijo:


> piensa que son 4 amplificadores independientes dentro de una pastilla, compartiendo casa pues...
> 
> lo de un canal, no debe interferir en el otro.



Hola antiworldx gracias por responderme, ahora si lo entiendo, entonces se puede decir que este amplificador es ventajoso no? ya que se puede dividir entre 4 altavoces no?.

Pero ahora bien, yo los quiero colocar de tal forma que por la Entrada 1 se escuchen los altavoces 1 y 2, y para esto según indica elhipi tendría que seguir su esquema no?.

Y por otro lado quisiera saber para que sirve el potenciometro, bueno he buscado info y he sacado la conclusión de que es una resistencia para disminuir o aumentar el paso de corriente y de esta forma subir o bajar el volumen. ¿puede ser esto? (disculpenme si no lo es jeje no entiendo mucho).



> barbafran17 el PCB lo hice yo,agarre lo imprimi con una impresora laser y use el metodo de planchado y me quedo bastante bien,te recomiendo que lo hagas con impresora laser y que el papel sea lo mas brilloso posible.suerte.



Ok elhipi en cuanto a lo de la PCB, he estado preguntando en una tienda de electrónica sobre el cloruro ferrico pero me han comentado que eso ya no se vende xq es tóxico, entonces que producto puedo utilizar para atacar ala placa?

Bueno un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## antiworldx

Pero al soldar, la misma soldadura suelta fundente, o si usas fundente igual, hay que limpiarlo, pues crea capacitancias parasitas, es un fallo muy comun al armar un pcb.
Yo uso carbuklean, de ese para limpiar carburadores y cuerpos de aceleracion, ya que es mas efectivo que el alcohol isopropilico, y no daña la pcb ni los dispositivos.
La otra razon es que usaste potenciometros muy grandes. Aunque esta razon la veo poco probable.

Aqui el asunto que apuesto mas es lo que te acabo de explicar. Salu2!


----------



## elhipi

Mira barbafran17 yo utilize percloruroferrico para hacerlo que creeria que es el mismo que fusite a comprar vos de ultima fijate de pedirlo asi a mi me lo vendieron sin ningun problema,suerte.


antiworldx
ahi te adjunto una imagen de como me qedo soldada la plaqueta y ver si esta mal,no sabia de que habia que limpiarlas,si fuera el caso la puedo limpiar con alcohol ?porque no tengo carbuklean,gracias

Imagen adjuntada de la plaqueta:


----------



## antiworldx

Genial! es un cuadro borroso donde solo distingo puntos brillosos!!!

Te encargo una mejor toma por favor... y si, el alcohol sirve, pero tendras que tallar mas. Usa un cepillo de dientes para restregar y sacar lo que no se disuelve. Fijate que entre pistas o puntos de soldadura no quede nada, mas que el color de la plaqueta sin residuos.
Es algo de tecnica que se aprende con la practica.


----------



## elhipi

JAja si la verdad no se ve nada,ahora te la subo un poco mejor.Vos te referis a lo marronsito que se pone al soldar con estaño peude ser eso lo que genera parasitos?

Imagen:


----------



## antiworldx

Se ve muy bien la placa en cuestion de limpieza, pero insisto que le des una buena cepillada con alcohol o carbuklean. Y si me refiero a los marronsitos, sobre todo si esta en medio de dos pistas o puntos de soldadura. Siempre acabo peleandome con esos detalles despues de hacer una placa, sobre todo si sus pistas son muy pequeñas y juntas entre si.


----------



## elhipi

Ok gracias entonces ,voy aprobar lo que me decis aver si soluciono ese problema.
Otra duda que tengo me genera un ruido de zumbido y de cooler que me recomendarias que haga para bajarle ese ruido y no se escuche tanto;otra cosita la tierra de mi casa si yo la conecta al chasis del ampli ,ademas de que me sirva como proteccion me elimina un poco el zumbido o nop?


----------



## antiworldx

El sumbido es electrico que se mete por la alimentacion, o es el ruido del aire silvando por las aspas?


----------



## elhipi

Es sumbido electrico y mas de fondo se escucha tambien el ruidito del motor del cooler


----------



## antiworldx

Necesitas un pequeño filtro inductivo en el cooler, una bobinita. Y por otro lado, la tierra no te hara mucha ayuda, pero haz la prueba.


----------



## elhipi

Y como lo podria hacer la bobinita?


----------



## antiworldx

Primero, que no haga cosas raras con los volumen. Puede ser tambien parte de lo mismo el problema... Paso a pasito.


----------



## elhipi

Ok dale gracias tenes razon.Mañana pruebo lo de limpiar la placa y cuento como me fue muchimaas gracias por la ayuda nos estamos comunicando chauu


----------



## elhipi

Hola mira hice lo que me dijiste de limpiar la placa pero se sigue escuchando cuando lo bajo una perilla al todo y als otras estan al palo,puede ser que al estar las pistas de entradas muy cercas alcanze ahcer ruido entre pistas?


----------



## antiworldx

Sacame de una duda... En tres canales se arreglo el problema y en uno persiste? o siempre has tenido el problema en uno...
otra duda:
La interferencia del ventilador se disminuyo?


----------



## elhipi

No, encualquiera que de los 4 me  pasa,ahora decidi desenchufar todas las entradas y probar una sola entrada nada mas,y enchufo los cuatros parlantes en la salida y se siente musica  despacito y con ruido en los otros 3 parlantes que no tiene nada de musica porque encima le desolde las entradas,que peude ser se me habra jodida la entradas del chip o es lo de las pistas que peuden estar muy cerca y se alcanzan a generar ruidos entre sip que opinas?


----------



## antiworldx

son sintomas de capacitancias parasitas... restrega bien entre pistas, vi que las estañaste, asi que los residuos de resina te pueden generar capacitancias y resistencias parasitas.
Raspa entre las pistas con un cutter a quitar todos los residuos.


----------



## elhipi

Si lo restregue muy bien con alcohol isopropilico y no quedo nada marroncito,y me lo sigue haciendo,si le pongo silicona plastica con la pistolita a las pistas mejorara que opinas?


----------



## antiworldx

Nop... eso no.

No encuentro otra causa, a menos que el circuito integrado este defectuoso, pero lo veo poco probable.


----------



## elhipi

y si las pinto a las pistas de las entradas no mejorara?que opinas?


----------



## antiworldx

Nop... el puro espacio entre las pistas debe ser suficiente. Que tal si usas potenciometros de 10 k?


----------



## elhipi

Lo estoy probando ahora con uno de 10k y me sigue haciendo lo mismtra cosa los cables de salidas se tiene que poner con cable apantallado o no hace falta?


----------



## Carre08

hola amigos. que tal. mi duda es como conecto un switch auxiliar a una entrada?? muchas gracias


----------



## antiworldx

como para que?

Que fin tuvo este caso???


----------



## Carre08

porque que fin tuvo este caso¿?


----------



## Fogonazo

Carre08 dijo:


> porque que fin tuvo este caso¿?



¿ Para hacer que cosa quieres colocar el Switch ?


----------



## Carre08

es para agregarle al amplificador que voy a hacer con el tda7386. y no se como hacerle la conexion del switch auxiliar en la entrada con un potenciometro. saludos

foganazo vos me podrias ayudar?


----------



## Tavo

Te están preguntando "que función o tarea va a cumplir el switch en el amplificador"!

Si solo querés poner un potenciómetro para ajustar el volumen de entrada, fijate más al principio de este post que se habló del tema.

Y ese "switch" para que?

Saludos.


----------



## Carre08

claro si ya lo vi el del potenciometro. pero yo quiero usar solo una entrada. y vi uno anterior que le agrego un switch auxiliar para conectarle un mp3... pero no entendi porque uso 4 potenciometros en ves de uno y tampoco como conecto el auxiliar? me explico? perdon x la mala explicacion jej. saludos desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Ah....................

Con "switch" (mal dicho, un switch es un interruptor) te referís a un PLUG MACHO 3,5MM (bien dicho, es un conector de audio muy usado).

Acerca de los potenciómetros, una cosa:
Considerá que el amplificador que armaste NO es mono (un canal), sino cuadrafónico (4 canales). No se puede controlar el volumen de los cuatro a la vez taaan simple. Tendrías que conseguir un potenciómetro cuádruple (lo dudo) o usar dos potenciómetros estéreos (dobles, muy normales).

Pero si de esos cuatro canales querés usar solo uno, me parece un despropósito haber armado este amplificador... Hubieras armado un TDA2003 o 2030 que te dan esa potencia y son MONO (recordemos que los 40W que dice el datasheet son en potencia EIAJ, algo así como P.M.P.O. , deberán ser ~14WRMS por canal, o quizá menos).

Fijate que es lo que querés hacer y te ayudamos.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Carre08

Muchisimas gracias tavo voy a ver ese TDA2003 o el 2030. pasa que soy nuevo en esto y e estado leyendo mucho en el foro pero no entendia muy bien je.. vos no sabes donde consegir el amplificador con esos CI. que me dijiste para armar?


----------



## Tavo

AH.....

Si todavía no armaste nada de nada, esperá, no te apures.
Te recomiendo que armes este amplificador:
Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030-2040-2050-LM1875 + PCBs
Pegale una leída con atención a ese post.

Te lo recomiendo porque se de lo que hablo. Apuesto que vas a quedar muy conforme con el resultado final de estos bichitos (yo hice algunos ya, todos muy buenos).

Como sugerencia, podrías armar el TDA2050 versión simple (no puente). Según lo que quieras, un canal (sonido monoaural, mono) o dos canales (sonido dinámico, estéreo).

Yo tengo en este momento un sistema estéreo con dos TDA2050 (esos mismos, los del post) y me funcionan de excelencia, por eso los recomiendo.

Fijate si podés conseguir integrados "TDA2050" de marca "ST Microelectronics", que son los originales.
Guarda con las falsificaciones, te van a hacer renegar si son muy truchas (me clavé con 4 falsos hace unos días, y están re muertos, no funcionan).

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Carre08

tavo te soy mas preciso. quiero hacer un amplificador para un auto. que entren los 12v y conectarle al mismo una entrada auxiliar un mp3 y asi que se escuche en los 4 parlantes del auto. y bueno que entrege una potencia buena no. que no sea tan pobre ni una bestialidad je. ¿vos me ayudarias a ver cual me conviene hacer? desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

perdon me llego tarde lo que me mandaste jeje. por eso mande lo anterior


----------



## Nimer

Carre08 dijo:


> tavo te soy mas preciso. quiero hacer un amplificador para un auto. que entren los 12v y conectarle al mismo una entrada auxiliar un mp3 y asi que se escuche en los 4 parlantes del auto. y bueno que entrege una potencia buena no. que no sea tan pobre ni una bestialidad je. ¿vos me ayudarias a ver cual me conviene hacer? desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> perdon me llego tarde lo que me mandaste jeje. por eso mande lo anterior



Si es para auto, podés armar el TDA7377, que es un amplificador de 4 canales, que podés puentear para convertirlo en 2 canales y dejarlo Stereo. El mismo funciona con 12v de alimentación, y consume cerca de 4A. El TDA que te dijeron antes funciona con fuente partida, y necesitarías hacer un circuito que con el 7377 no es necesario para usarlo en el auto.
Para 4 parlantes, podés dejar como stereo el sistema y poner dos en cada canal, pero no en paralelo porque te quedarían 2 ohms por canal, y probablemente se queme el integrado.

Acá tenés el thread de mnicolau del TDA7377 con PCB en versión Stereo (Doble puente).
También está probado muchas veces, y funciona muy bien.
Con respecto a la entrada auxiliar, no es nada dificil. Pero primero hacé funcionar el amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## Carre08

che y cual me convendra hacer como para el auto? el TDA 2030?

Hu buenisimo gracias nimer por tu ayuda. ahora lo veo.


----------



## Nimer

Carre08 dijo:
			
		

> che y cual me convendra hacer como para el auto? el TDA 2030?


*


			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		


			El TDA que te dijeron antes funciona con fuente partida, y necesitarías hacer un circuito que con el 7377 no es necesario para usarlo en el auto.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...


*El TDA2030 se alimenta con tension partida. Casi unos40v con un punto medio de referencia, lo que son 20v positivos, y 20v negativos. (Trabaja con un poco menos.. Creo que unos 17v si no me falla la memoria)
En la batería del auto, no tenés ese valor de tensión, ni una fuente partida. Para eso, necesitarías un elevador de tensión, y armar una alimentación de doble polaridad. 
En el caso del TDA7377, todo eso no es necesario porque se alimenta con 12v contínuos y de una sola polaridad. (+12v)

Depende más de tus ganas de armar, y experimentar. La opción más simple, me parece que es la del TDA7377.

saludos.


----------



## Carre08

no si si vi el TDA7377 con el TDA1524 y ese voy a hacer para el auto. pasa que llegaron tardes los msj. una preg que no lei en el foro del TDA7377 cuanta potencia entrega? muchas gracias nimer.


----------



## Nimer

Carre08 dijo:


> no si si vi el TDA7377 con el TDA1524 y ese voy a hacer para el auto. pasa que llegaron tardes los msj. una preg que no lei en el foro del TDA7377 cuanta potencia entrega? muchas gracias nimer.



La misma que dice el datasheet del integrado.
Alimentado correctamente, puede llegar a entregar unos 20W por canal en versión double-bridge.
Con 12v, supongo que podría entregarte unos 14W.. quizá un poquito más, quizá un poquito menos.
Lo que es suficiente para que te escuchen en la calle y se den vuelta para ver qué cara tiene el sordo que maneja.

Saludos.


----------



## Carre08

vos decis. jej.. si. pasa que el auto lo compre hace poco y vino sin stereo y se me dio por hacer un amplif. ya que no da la cash para comprar un stereo ahora jej. ahora me queda ir a comprar los componentes para empesar a hacerlo. una duda vos conoces las plaquetas islas? esas que vienen con los ajugero ya hechos. que tal seran?


----------



## Tavo

> Lo que es suficiente para que te escuchen en la calle y se den vuelta para ver qué cara tiene el sordo que maneja.



Bue bue... No será para tanto la potencia... Los autoestéreos Pionner entregan más potencia que esa, y cuadrafónica. Pero claro está que el tema acá es hacer un ampli.

Bueno, además del TDA7377, yo tengo otro que también te puede servir muy bien para tu caso, es el TDA8571J. Es un amplificador cuadrafónico de ~18WRMS por canal, que lo mismo funciona con 12VCC provenientes de la batería del auto.

Antes de ver la entrada, fijate que vas a armar. Una vez armado el ampli, ahí si discutimos el resto.

Saludos.
Tavo10

PD: También podría ser el amplificador de este post, el TDA7386. Pero ahí si que no te puedo decir nada, no lo conozco, aunque debe ser muy similar.


----------



## Carre08

me convendria una plaqueta isla para armar el ampli? pasa que no tengo los elementos necesarios para hacer todo el tratamiento de las pistas de la plaqueta.


----------



## Nimer

Carre08 dijo:


> me convendria una plaqueta isla para armar el ampli? pasa que no tengo los elementos necesarios para hacer todo el tratamiento de las pistas de la plaqueta.


Es posible armarlo en esas plaquetas sin problemas. Hay gente incluso que prefiere esas antes que las vírgenes.
Es cuestión de estañar y listo.


----------



## Carre08

alguien me puede ayudar para conectar un potenciometro de 6 terminales?? gracias??

si me pueden ayudar desde ya gracias

hay alguien? x favor


----------



## antiworldx

Si tu redaccion no fuera tan exigente desde ya... gracias... 
Si buscaras info al respecto y nos dijera de cual se trata ... gracias
Una foto desde ya... gracias!

Es que mi esfera de cristal no funciona hoy, y no puedo ver como es tu potenciometro...


----------



## Carre08

si disculpame es un potenciometro stereo. ese con 6 terminales. pasa que tiene todas las patitas en una sola linea y el circuito que baje estan en dos filas las patitas. como ago?¿?

http://otro-geek-mas.blogspot.com/2008/11/fotosecuencia-howto-armar-amplificador.html#comments fijate en esta pagina. ese es. pero yo tengo uno con las patitas todas en lineas y ahi sale en dos filas


----------



## antiworldx

Andale, asi si...  ahora si deja te doy mi opinion... 
Lo mas probable es que vengan, en grupos de tres, las primeras tres patas son de un potenciometro y las otras tres del otro... y casi te puedo apostar que la pata del centro es la variacion de la resistencia. Puedes ayudarte de un multimetro para eso.
Hacer esa prueba y si no resulta, entonces podemos buscar el numero del potenciometro. 
Por otro lado, para anexarlo a tu pcb, tendrias que modificarlo, pero si no te es posible o no te quieres meter en problemas, puedes soldar cables al potenciometro una vez que identificaste el centro y las orillas de los dos potenciometros.


----------



## Carre08

Gracias amigo! pero consegi el potenciometro con las patitas paralelas tal cual lo dice en el pcb je. gracias saludos

bueno ya que estoy hago otra pregunta si no es mucho pedir je. ya lo arme todo el ampli. se escucha barbaro. pero tengo un problemita que no se que puede ser. cuando estan sonando los parlantes hace un tuc. y ya no se escucha nada. despues vuelve la musica y tuc. y deja de sonar por un rato. que sera??

asi sucesibamente me falto poner je perdon


----------



## antiworldx

Supongo que eso es cuando le subes mucho... o lo hace a cualquier volumen?

Solo se me ocurren dos cosas... la fuente no tiene la potencia necesaria, 
O que esta entrando la proteccion debido a un corto en la salida o impedancia muy baja de los parlantes.


----------



## Carre08

lo hace en cualquier volumen. como hago para determinar eso? estoy usando una fuente q hiso mi hermano con un tranformador. pero ni se si entrega la potencia deseada.

me parece que es la fuente que no entrega la suficiente potencia. porque los parlantes son de 4 ohm y el ampli es para esos tipos de parlantes. pero como mido la potencia o la corriente en la fuente??


----------



## Carre08

Hola amigos aca de vuelta.. una pregunta como se puede hacer para aumentar el amperaje de una fuente de 12v? escuche que puede ser cambiando el capacitor pero por cual tendria que reemplazarlo? es uno de 50v 2200microf. el que tiene ahora. muchas gracias

puede influir tambien el tamaño de cable que use en la plaqueta??


----------



## Carre08

Tengo una fuente regulable de hasta 14 volt. ¿como hago para aumentar el amperaje? si quieren subo una foto de la plaqueta d como es pero diganme como subir fotos. gracias


----------



## antiworldx

tranquilo chamaco, que no nos pagan por contestar...
Creo que si andas perdido... el amperaje no lo venden por kilo en las tiendas. Las fuentes se diseñan desde un inicio a un amperaje dado y no lo puedes modificar asi nomas. Hay cosas en tener en cuenta. El amperaje de los diodos, el transformador, el grosor de las pistas en la plaqueta... 
mejor seria bueno que empezaramos por saber que amperaje tiene tu fuente para ssaber si en verdad ese es el problema.


----------



## Carre08

em ni idea que amperaje explicame como lo mido y te digo. gracias

pero igual yo quiero un amperaje de 5 o 6A y esta entregando muy poco.


----------



## Nimer

Tu problema no parece ser de corriente (Y con esto no descarto que tu fuente no sea un problema). Parece ser más una protección del integrado por baja impedancia, o por temperatura.
Qué parlantes estás poniéndole? De qué impedancia son? Qué disipador tiene el integrado?

Unas fotos vendrían bien para saber si estás usando un disipador que sirva para este integrado.
Con respecto a la fuente, y saber la corriente, no es sólo preguntarlo. Sino buscar en el foro un thread de Ezavalla de Datos de transformadores y la forma de obtenerlos.

Slds.


----------



## Carre08

Gracias nimer pero ya estoy seguro que es la fuente. porque probe el amplificador  con los 12v del auto y con los mismos parlantes que use con la fuente y anda muy bien el integrado. lo use todo el dia ayer en el auto y al maximo es mas le agrege dos parlantes mas y todo joya. asique es la fuente. 

estoy viendo de hacerlo andar con una fuente de computadora pero tengo que soldarle los cables porque los tiene todos cortados. saludos y gracias igual


----------



## antiworldx

Con una fuente de compu te quitas de broncas... tiene suficiente corriente para alimentar tu ampli... y ya resolviste el problema...

Felicidades!


----------



## Carre08

Gracias antiworldx estuve viendo una plaqueta de una fuente d*E* compu. la conecte todo y largaba los 12v pero despues me dejo de largar.. 0 marcaba el voltimetro.. q*UE* Habra pasado??


----------



## antiworldx

se apago por proteccion contra cortos... usa una de mayor potencia como una de 350W o 400W


----------



## Carre08

si pasa que yano me quedan mas fuentes. jej. gacias


----------



## antiworldx

No pues asi si esta cañon. Muy dificil... muy dificil.


----------



## Carre08

che y si le cambio el tranformador a la fuente que tengo??


----------



## antiworldx

pero de cuanta corriente es el circuito regulador? debe tener un circuito de tres patas que tenga siglas LM y mas numeros.
Cual es? porque ese va a decir cuanta corriente puede soportar la fuente en total.


----------



## Carre08

?¿? no entendi lo que pusiste. lo que yo tengo es un tranformador de 24 y quiero bajarlo a 12v


----------



## luicho92

para mi murio, tendrias que revisarlo para estar seguro....
una pregunta...
los W del pdf son por canal, o en total??
el tda7386 me sale $38 y el tda7396 $21
pero no me decido por cual hacer, actualmente tengo un 7377 con un trafo de 18v y 10A debido a esto quiero hacerme otro amplificador para ocupar el resto del trafo...


----------



## coqui

quisiera saver si es posible unir las salidas de audio de dos tda 7386 para lograr 4x80
disculpa la entromicion es que soy nuevo


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Bueno antes que nada pido mil disculpas si no es el lugar donde postear mi problema

El problema que poseeo es el siguiente

Monte el amplificador + el pre amplificador en una fuente de pc y el tema es que aprobeche a utilizar el coolers de la pc la cuenta tengo ruido electrico del cooler en las salidas del tda alguien me podria ayudar a filtrar ese ruido.

Dejo un poco mas de info para armar el mismo utilice las DataSheet de cada integrado.

Los pines 4 y 22 del TDA 7386 respectivamente Stand-By y Mute los conecte directo a 12V que es la tension de trabajo que utilizo seria conveniente utilizar las 2 resistencias de 10k y 47k.?

De todos modos mi duda es como filtrar el ruido del cooler para no tenerlo en las salidas del TDA7386.

Como el TDA 1524 proporciona una salida Left y otra Rigth las 4 entradas del TDA 7386 hice 2 y 2 es decir 2 entradas con Left y 2 entradas con Rigth.

Otro inconveniente que note es que solo puedo regular 2 salidas no mas y es justamente una L y otra R por que no regula las 2 del mismo modo es decir el par lo regula del mismo modo, otra duda que tengo que quizas es que al hacer los 2 pares de entrada solo utilize una capacitor de 100nF para cada par.

Espero que me puedan ayudar y desde ya muchas gracias mas tarde subo fotos del proyecto por si no me exprese muy bien.


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta la tendre en cuenta.
> 
> Perdon por mi insistencia lo que me intereza mas que nada es anular el ruido del cooler que se escucha a la salida. Seria de gran ayuda ya que el unico ruido que tengo es el del cooler y sorpresa que me llevo es que anda bn la etapa del pre amplificador por lo visto anoche no lo pude notar mucho ya que era muy tarde y no podia  probarlo muy bien pero ahora me di cuenta que si funciona.



el ruido del cooler es porque esta mal agarrado,porque esta en mal estado el eje y no esta bien balanceado,si sale por los parlantes tenes que colocar un condensador a la entrada de alimentacion de mas o menos 470uF,otro de mas o menos 0.47µF y otro de unos 220pF,hay que filtrar frecuencias y dejar lo mas planchada la continua,tambien toma en cuenta que la fuente de pc trabaja en frecuencias mayores a 20.000hz,fuera del rango de audio,pero tambien por las bobinas puede autoscilar y eso sale por los parlantes.en la alimentacion de la plaqueta amplificadora y el pre tambien pone condensadores para mandar las frecuencias a masa,como los que antes mencione.....no los coloques en las fuentes,sino que en donde estan los agujeros de la alimentacion entendes


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Hola me perdi jaja no me golpees porfavor... te puedo contactar algun lado ya veo que lo que me dices me puede servir y mucho, otra cosa lo alimento con 12V de una fuente de pc y con otra fuente lineal que tengo que es regulable y el los mismo el cooler a la salida

Interpretando mejor lo que me decis es que haga eso en la alimentacion como se hace en la fuente dps de la salida del puente de diodos el de 470uF electrolitico? el de .47uF electrolitico y el de 220pF electrolitico verdad vos decis que filtre la alimentacion te explico mas o menos que tengo 2 placas una con el pre y otra con el amplificador la masa la derive al chasis de el gabinete y le puse separadores a ambas placas y las atornille a la caja de la fuente.


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Hola me perdi jaja no me golpees porfavor... te puedo contactar algun lado ya veo que lo que me dices me puede servir y mucho, otra cosa lo alimento con 12V de una fuente de pc y con otra fuente lineal que tengo que es regulable y el los mismo el cooler a la salida
> 
> Interpretando mejor lo que me decis es que haga eso en la alimentacion como se hace en la fuente dps de la salida del puente de diodos el de 470uF electrolitico? el de .47uF electrolitico y el de 220pF ceramico verdad vos decis que filtre la alimentacion te explico mas o menos que tengo 2 placas una con el pre y otra con el amplificador la masa la derive al chasis de el gabinete y le puse separadores a ambas placas y las atornille a la caja de la fuente.


el de 470µF es electrolitico

en al entrada de alimentacion de la plaqueta del pre vos tenes 2 o 3 agujeros(+0-),entonces alli debes poner los condensadores,pero si es esta configuracion tenes que poner los tres capacitores desde + a 0 y otros 3 de - a 0 entendes
lo que yo llamo 0 es al masa positivo masa negativo
en la entrada de la fuente de pc,la parte de la alimentacion domiciliaria dentro de la fuente,tambien podes poner los condensadores que no son electroliticos,el de 0.47uF y el de 220pF a masa o chasis de la pc.otra cosa vos unistes los chasis del ampli y el pre con el chasis de la fuente????porque por ahi se te puede meter ruido
SACA LAS PLAQUETAS DE LA FUENTE,POR ESO TENES RUIDO,HACELA APARTE
Fijate en el dibujo

Si no es una alimentacion positivo masa negativo y solo es positivo negativo,solo pone una rama
OJO CON UNIR EL GABINETE NUEVO DEL AMPLI CON EL GABINETE DE LA PC
OTRA COSA,no le digas a nadie que tratas de contactarlo,anda a los perfiles y alli podes mandar un mensaje privado o revisa cada perfil y fijate si se ven los mails,ya que la gente es muy suceptible  y puede que se enojen y no ayudarte en lo futuro


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Bien gracias por la respuesta, tengo pusitivo y negativo... o sea que el negativo (masa) esta en el chasis de la fuente de la pc.

Pero se entendio el esquema mil gracias mañana pruebo con los capacitores y comento desde ya muchas gracias nuevamente


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Bien gracias por la respuesta, tengo pusitivo y negativo... o sea que el negativo (masa) esta en el chasis de la fuente de la pc.
> 
> Pero se entendio el esquema mil gracias mañana pruebo con los capacitores y comento desde ya muchas gracias nuevamente


PROMIERO SACA LAS PLAQUETAS DE AUDIO DEL CHASIS DE LA FUENTE Y PROBALO ASI.
1º aleja esas plaquetas de la fuente,si no te hace el ruido listo no agreges nada,si hace el ruido agregale lo que te dije,esta configuracion se usa para los pedales de guitarra que se alimentan con un adaptador de voltaje


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Voy a tener que agregarlos por que ya habia probado con las placas fueras de la caja de la pc, tmb sin derivar masa al chasis y demas asi que mañana lo vuelvo a probar y comento que sucede desde ya gracias.

Las fuentes que tengo Lineal y Conmutada tmb las probe alejadas de las placas pero el ruido lo produce el coolers


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Voy a tener que agregarlos por que ya habia probado con las placas fueras de la caja de la pc, tmb sin derivar masa al chasis y demas asi que mañana lo vuelvo a probar y comento que sucede desde ya gracias.
> 
> Las fuentes que tengo Lineal y Conmutada tmb las probe alejadas de las placas pero el ruido lo produce el coolers


¿estas usando las dos fuentes?
desacopla ese ruido con un capac en la entrada de alimentacion del cooler,y si podes cerca de cooler deja un poco del cable que se vea en cobre y saldale estos capacitores,bien cerca del cooler


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Solo Una fuente uso conmutada y decis que filtre el cooler que capacitor decis que use.

Ayer coloque los 3 capacitores mencionado anteriormente pero el ruido persiste.

Si entendi me decis que los 3 capacitores se los suelde al cooler digo alimentacion del cooler


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Solo Una fuente uso conmutada y decis que filtre el cooler que capacitor decis que use.
> 
> Ayer coloque los 3 capacitores mencionado anteriormente pero el ruido persiste.
> 
> Si entendi me decis que los 3 capacitores se los suelde al cooler digo alimentacion del cooler



1º tiendo a pensar que es problema del cooler que esta en mal estado.
2º que corriente consumen las dos plaquetas que estas alimentando
3º subi un esquema de como tenes todo conectado y pone todos los datos posibles
4º el cable que alimenta el cooler viene de la fuente en sí,entonces cerca del cooler pela el cable sin llegar a cortarlo y deja el cobre a la vista,alli solda los capacitores
5º no sea cuestion que las dos plaquetas esten consumiendo muchos amperes y vos estes usando cable fino para alimentarlas
6º pone un capacitor de .47uf entre el positivo del cooler y el chasis de la fuente
7º pone un capacitor entre el vivo y el neutro de la alimentacion de la fuente,el que viene de la alimentacion domiciliaria(220v 110v)


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Bueno ahi te dejo 3 IMG. el tema es asi uso el toma de la fuente lo deje tal cual no lo modifique la cual inyecto los 12v por ahi Calculale mas o menos que no llege a los 3A en consumo por ahora ya que solo pruebo 1 solo parlante y es bastante chico de 6'5 de todos modos mas tecnico el TDA1524A el consumo es bastante chico ya que no es una etapa de potencia solo de pre-amplificador asi que maximo debe andar en los 500mA y el otro TDA7386 consumo maximo es de 5.5A segun la hoja de datos pero debe ser con los 4 parlantes y el volumen debe estar alto, por ahora no creo que llege a consumir ni 2.5A, como ves en la img que dice coolers esta el conector y los filtros estan sobre la pisca del conector en la bornera que dice alimentacion es por donde entran los 12v y salen 2 cables mas para la otra placa pero todo parte de ahi que esta conectado al toma de la fuente.Los demas circuiteria.
Cualquier consejo que me recomiendes lo voy a aceptar primero me gustaria que veas las img para ver si realmente tengo que hacer eso desde ya muchas gracias.


Una acotacion todos los cables que vez son de una fuente de PC.


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Bueno ahi te dejo 3 IMG. el tema es asi uso el toma de la fuente lo deje tal cual no lo modifique la cual inyecto los 12v por ahi Calculale mas o menos que no llege a los 3A en consumo por ahora ya que solo pruebo 1 solo parlante y es bastante chico de 6'5 de todos modos mas tecnico el TDA1524A el consumo es bastante chico ya que no es una etapa de potencia solo de pre-amplificador asi que maximo debe andar en los 500mA y el otro TDA7386 consumo maximo es de 5.5A segun la hoja de datos pero debe ser con los 4 parlantes y el volumen debe estar alto, por ahora no creo que llege a consumir ni 2.5A, como ves en la img que dice coolers esta el conector y los filtros estan sobre la pisca del conector en la bornera que dice alimentacion es por donde entran los 12v y salen 2 cables mas para la otra placa pero todo parte de ahi que esta conectado al toma de la fuente.Los demas circuiteria.
> Cualquier consejo que me recomiendes lo voy a aceptar primero me gustaria que veas las img para ver si realmente tengo que hacer eso desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> Una acotacion todos los cables que vez son de una fuente de PC.



PODES por favor poner los circuitos aca en al pagina,porque ese cablerio es de terror,
¿la fuente de alimentacion esta ahi o viene de afuera?
otra cosa que veo es que el cable de alimentacion rojo y negro no se si te van a alcanzar para el consumo de las dos plaquetas,que como dijiste es de casi 6A
creo que tenes que conseguir cable de 2.5mm2


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

jajaja si obvio que es de terror pero te explico no creo que falte mas cable eso lo voy a manejar la fuente obviamente es a parte del circuito y los circuitos los sake de las DataSheet de cada TDA los subo de todos modos.


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> jajaja si obvio que es de terror pero te explico no creo que falte mas cable eso lo voy a manejar la fuente obviamente es a parte del circuito y los circuitos los sake de las DataSheet de cada TDA los subo de todos modos.


sabes que pasa,si los cables no son lo suficientemente grande,estos provocan que las plaquetas no tengan suficiente corriente que las alimente(ojo dije corriente no voltaje),y esto provoca que todo no funcione.Imaginate si tenes hambre como para un kilo de carne asada y tu mama te da solo un cuarto kilo,y si eso te pasa todos los dias,te desnutris y no funkas,entendes.Tambien esta falta de "alimento electrico"(jajaaja lo voy a patentar esto) hace que el amigo cooler no funke bien haciendo ruido.
¿les pusiste los capacitores que te dije cerca,bien cerca,del cooler?
¿probaste si desconectando el cooler todo funciona bien?
¿las pistas de alimentacion de la plaqueta que van desde la entrada a la salida que va al cooler las hisciste bien anchas para que pase la suficiente corriente para alimentarlo?
¿probaste con un cooler que soporte la alimentacion domiciliaria de tu casa(220V o 110V)?


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Hola amigo se entiende pero esos cooler no creo que consuman mas de 200mA con respecto a la corriente 1mm de seccion = 6A y los cable de la fuente son de 1.5mm= 9A no creo que venga por ahi el motivo que me decis lo entiendo claramente.. otra cosa los capacitores estan antes de la alimentacion del cooler estan sobre la misma pista y es de 5mm de ancha la pista de cobre es un especie de protoboard agujereada viene asi la placa segun lo que he leido como la señal del cooler es muy pequeña es dificil de filtrar y una posible solucion era alimentarla a parte de la placa deberia probar lo que decis sin el cooler pero como se podra ver en las img el dicipador es pequeño por eso le puse el cooler pero bueno hacer una prueba y veremos que pasa.

La verdad que despues de haber hecho la prueba estaba muy equivocado yo crei que era el cooler, pero no es el cooler la verdad un descuido total tengo ruido electrico y me quede sorprendido por que no es el cooler. Ahora si estoy en problema que me aconsejas con los pot los cables los cables cambiarlos a 2.5mm?.


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Hola amigo se entiende pero esos cooler no creo que consuman mas de 200mA con respecto a la corriente 1mm de seccion = 6A y los cable de la fuente son de 1.5mm= 9A no creo que venga por ahi el motivo que me decis lo entiendo claramente.. otra cosa los capacitores estan antes de la alimentacion del cooler estan sobre la misma pista y es de 5mm de ancha la pista de cobre es un especie de protoboard agujereada viene asi la placa segun lo que he leido como la señal del cooler es muy pequeña es dificil de filtrar y una posible solucion era alimentarla a parte de la placa deberia probar lo que decis sin el cooler pero como se podra ver en las img el dicipador es pequeño por eso le puse el cooler pero bueno hacer una prueba y veremos que pasa.
> 
> La verdad que despues de haber hecho la prueba estaba muy equivocado yo crei que era el cooler, pero no es el cooler la verdad un descuido total tengo ruido electrico y me quede sorprendido por que no es el cooler. Ahora si estoy en problema que me aconsejas con los pot los cables los cables cambiarlos a 2.5mm?.


1º cuanto mas grande el cable menos resistencia produce al paso de la tension de alimentacion
2º si desconectates el cooler y todo sigue igual,YOU ARE INTO THE "HORNO"
3º PONE UN DIBUJO A MANO DE COMO INTERCONECTASTE LAS PLAQUETAS Y TODA LAS COSAS QUE TIENE ESTE AMPLIFICADOR Y EQUALIZADOR,segun como los conectaste yo te ayudo despues


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Es mas o menos asi tengo del pre amplificador 2 salidas R y L la cual hago lo siguiente una salida R van a 2 entradas de TDA 7386 , y la salida L van a las otras 2 entradas del TDA 7386, mas especifico una la salida R va a la entrada 1 y 3 del TDA 7386 y la R va ala entrada 2 y 4 del TDA 7386.

La alimentacion etra por una bornera del la placa como dije anteriormente es como una protoboard estonces una pista es Positiva y otra Pista negativa la cual designe colocando la bornera en ambas placas hago exactamente los mismo y la alimentacion entar por una bornera y derivo 2 cables hacia la otra bornera suponiendo que en la bornera de la placa 1 (TDA 7386) entra la alimentacion de esa misma bornera saco 2 cables hacia la bornera de la placa 2 (TDA 7386). Eso es la alimentacion de ambas placas.

En el TDA 7386 el Pin 4, 6, 20 y 22 respectivamente a +VCC o sea 12V como se ve en el circuito.


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Es mas o menos asi tengo del pre amplificador 2 salidas R y L la cual hago lo siguiente una salida R van a 2 entradas de TDA 7386 , y la salida L van a las otras 2 entradas del TDA 7386, mas especifico una la salida R va a la entrada 1 y 3 del TDA 7386 y la R va ala entrada 2 y 4 del TDA 7386.
> 
> La alimentacion etra por una bornera del la placa como dije anteriormente es como una protoboard estonces una pista es Positiva y otra Pista negativa la cual designe colocando la bornera en ambas placas hago exactamente los mismo y la alimentacion entar por una bornera y derivo 2 cables hacia la otra bornera suponiendo que en la bornera de la placa 1 (TDA 7386) entra la alimentacion de esa misma bornera saco 2 cables hacia la bornera de la placa 2 (TDA 7386). Eso es la alimentacion de ambas placas.
> 
> En el TDA 7386 el Pin 4, 6, 20 y 22 respectivamente a +VCC o sea 12V como se ve en el circuito.


la salida R del 1524 van a las entradas 1 y 3 del 7386,la salida L del 1524 van a las entradas 2 y 4 del 7386,esto esta bien.
TENEMOS QUE EMPEZAR DE NUEVO,saca las plaquetas y probalas por separado,primero dandole tension y despues ponele audio a las entradas de cada una,proba el amplificador con audio por separado primero,si no hay autoscilacion,zafaste una plaqueta.
despues con otro ampli que tengas proba el 1524 aparte para ver si cada uno por separado esta bien.
una de las cosas que hacen autoscilar es las conexiones de entrada y salida de cada plaqueta,por eso te hago hincapie en que uses cable mallado del mejor.
¿te diste cuenta que las conexiones negativas de audio en el 7386 son independientes de las de fuente de alimentacion?
esto puede provocar oscilaciones parasitas,debes aislas la salidas del 7386 y no mandarlas a negativo de la fuente.Fijate en el datasheet si la entrada de audio del 7386 el negativo va al negativo de la fuente o de ser aislado.....


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Si se entiende.... ahora cdo arme el TDA 1524A lo probe y andaba 10ptos. 2do me gustaria saber como auilar lo que me decis el Negativo del TDA7386 que me decis en la hoja de dato sale asi como se ve en el diagrama no especifica mas o menos lo que decis es el diagramita que me hiciste + 0 -?

Y voy a hacer la prueba de solo probar el TDA 7386 para ver que sucede con el mismo


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Si se entiende.... ahora cdo arme el TDA 1524A lo probe y andaba 10ptos. 2do me gustaria saber como auilar lo que me decis el Negativo del TDA7386 que me decis en la hoja de dato sale asi como se ve en el diagrama no especifica mas o menos lo que decis es el diagramita que me hiciste + 0 -?
> 
> Y voy a hacer la prueba de solo probar el TDA 7386 para ver que sucede con el mismo


no te entiendo nada de lo que escribiste,hace las preguntas bien explayadas y ordenadas porque no te entiendo nada.
con respecto a las conexiones tenes que ver si cada circuito integrado tiene las conexiones +0- o solo + -,ya que son diferentes fuentes las que tenes que armar.Por lo que veo en el dibujo el 7386 tiene positivo GND negativo


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Si ahora que lo veo bien era AISLAR a lo que me referia es armar el + 0 - me explico?.

Es decis quizas los buscas en otro lado al circuito y aparece como GND pero me gustaria aislar como decis vos para ver si puedo eliminar justamente las corrientes parasitas


----------



## tinchusbest

BLAUPUNKT dijo:


> Si ahora que lo veo bien era AISLAR a lo que me referia es armar el + 0 - me explico?.
> 
> Es decis quizas los buscas en otro lado al circuito y aparece como GND pero me gustaria aislar como decis vos para ver si puedo eliminar justamente las corrientes parasitas


parate un poco,si el diseño del ampli necesita una fuente comun,no debes usar una fuente simetrica(+0-),aunque si entre + y - tiene la misma tension no problem.
la idea es que primero encuentres la autoscilacion,porque aunque le pongas unos capacitores al chasis,la autoscilacion sigue estando.
proba primero el ampli aparte y fijate que no oscile,entonces comenza de nuevo poniendo entre las plaquetas cable mallado del bueno,uno bueno es el de los microfonos de mano.


----------



## BLAUPUNKT

Bueno dale ya me pongo en campaña en un ratito mas y comento mas tardecito gracias nuevamente.


----------



## tinchusbest

estuve viendo el datasheet del 7386 y lo que va es al negativo de la fuente,o sea,si tenes una bateria va al negativo de la bateria (+ y -),no necesita una fuente simetrica(+ 0 -)


----------



## willporley

Hola que tal... soy nuevo en el foro y necesitaría una ayuda , pasa que armé un amplificador con el tda7386 y anduvo de diez , me copé con la calidad del sonido y la potencia y de repente ya no emitió ningún sonido , chequee voltaje en los pin stanby y mute y en el mute tengo 1.6V , le quito la pata de la resistencia de 47k y mido en está sin conectar a la pista del mute y tengo 11.85V pero si la conecto en la pista del mute baja a 1.6 V, probé en colocar un puente en ves de la resistencia a ver que le lleguen 12 V para probar y vuelve el audio pero como intermitente. se habrá quemado el mute? y cual habrá sido el motivo? Desde ya muchas gracias , muy bueno el foro. Saludos.


----------



## Agnus

Hola espero que este lugar sea el correcto para el tema que voy a plantear...

Bueno el punto es que ise un circuito de dicho integrado pero el problema es que no logro hacer que las terminales que necesito que sean tierra vallan ahi, sino que no van a ningun lado.

De todas formas paso a dejar una foto del problema que tengo, por sino soy lo suficientemente claro.

Es el primer diagrama que grafico con el PCBwizard, me gustaria que me digan como tengo que graficar las terminales para que vallan a tierra, o que alguien me las marque para que cuando valla a pasar el diagrama a un circuito salgan las tierras como corresponde.

Desde ya gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## senpai

Hola a todos

he armado el circuito amplificador con TDA7386 (el de pablin y datasheet que son los mismos) y resulta que solo suena un parlante y suena distorsionado y los demas estan en silencio nunca me habia pasado algo asi  y he revisado dos veces las conexiones y esta todo ok, incluso he puesto los pines de mute y st-by a vcc o a gnd con y sin resistencia y los resultados no son los esperados, he medido continuidad en las salidas y no hay corto en ninguna y las impedancias son iguales es decir esta bien (hasta donde se) no se si el diagrama tenga alguna falla o estare haciendo mal la conexion de mute o st-by, la verdad no se que hacer, lo  uso con una fuente de 12v 3.2 amp aunque medi la corriente en la entrada y alcanza a medir 4.2 amp.

gracias de antemano

salu2  . . .


----------



## jmgm

los pines de st-by y mute conectalos a vcc. es un amplificador de cuatro entradas/salidas,prueba con conectar señal  a las entradas de una en una,me refiero a que conectes señal a la entrada 1 (por ejemplo),debe de haber señal amplificada en la salida 1,despues haz lo mismo con las otras tres. si has revisado bien el circuito y todo esta bien puede ser que el integrado este mal.


----------



## pandacba

Y el TDA sera original? sin parlante y poniendo a masa las cuatro entradas, medi cada una de las 8 salidas, tenes que tener alli la mitad de la fuente


----------



## blacksoul

willporley dijo:


> hola q tal... soy nuevo en el foro y necesitaria una ayuda. pasa q arme un amplificador con el tda 7386 y anuduvo de diez me cope con la calidad del sonido y la potencia y de repente ya no emitio ningun sonido, chequee voltaje en los pin stanby y mute y en el mute tengo 1.6v le quito la pata de la resitencia de 47k y mido en esta sin conectar a la pista del mute y tengo 11.85v pero si la conecto en la pista del mute baja a 1.6 v, probe en colocar un puente en ves de la resistencia a ver q le lleguen 12v pa probar y vuelve el audio pero como intermitente. se abra quemado el mute? y cual habra sido el motivo?
> desde ya muchas gracias.
> muy bueno el foro.
> saludos.



vaya, al menos a ti te funciono por un mmento.. esq sabes, yo tambien lo acabo de armar y de pronto, como por unos 2 segundos ha sonado y luego deja de sonar y no entiendo por que. he revisado todo, los contactos a los pines del integrado, probar con testes si esq esta en corte algo y nada de nada, esta todo tal cual como dice el datashet y algunos consejitos de aqui del foro (este mismo post,) como "no conectar a nada el mute".... si alguien pudiera ayudarnos a todos nosotros que isimos el amplificador y no nos funciona, se los agradeceriamos mucho.
PD: antes arme un tda8571j que funcionaba al conectar cierto pin al positivo (en el tda7386 supongo q es el standby) y lo digo porque fue una de las cosas mas discutidas sobre el 8571 en muchos lados de internet.


----------



## mscaca

hola una consulta  pensaba usarlo para el auto como si fuera un stereo pero solo amplificador y una placa mp3 que tengo querria saber si conecto el positivo de la llave de contacto del auto al standby al apagar ela auto deveria apagarce el amplificador no ?  deve quedar en reposo cunato consume haci alguna idea ? otra cosa el mute para que este mudo deve estar a positivo no ? si no esta conectado el mute no anda no o es alreves ? tengo un pote con interructor pero de un stereo viejo no creo agunate el consumo del tad este no ? digo porque era de una tda de 15wts stereo no como este 40 x4 pense en usarlo ese como standby y poner uno mas groso para cortar todo el voltaje pienso esto porque al prenderlo manda una descarga grosoa alos parlantes  osea yo al prender el positivo genral no se escucharia nada porque todabia no se activo el standby  y cunado lo acione ya estara cargado el ampli y no ara eso es haci o tendre que usar el mute para que no pase eso?
desde ya gracias cunado pueda subo fotos de como va el ampli usea unplaca de aca pero la modifique agusto la uvicacion de las cosas


----------



## eriakata

Hola a todos. soy nuevo en este foro y mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy básicos pero quiero aprender.  

Tengo una duda respecto al Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo/Bridge. quiero armar uno ponerle un potenciometro pero no se cual ponerle ni donde puedo hacerlo. También me pregunto si es necesario colocar un fan y un disipador de calor tan grande yo cuento con uno de procesador de 5cm 12v. 

¿puedo colocar una fuente de 12 volts común y corriente? 

De antemano agradezco sus respuestas pronto les mandare fotos de mi proyecto. Gracias¡¡


----------



## blady1850

hey yo tambien estoy tratando de armar el tda 7386, y quisiera saber si es estrictamente necesario conectar los pines de Mute y de St by, o se pueden omitir?


----------



## TECKSOUND

blady1850 dijo:


> hey yo tambien estoy tratando de armar el tda 7386, y quisiera saber si es estrictamente necesario conectar los pines de Mute y de St by, o se pueden omitir?



Buenas Tardes Amigo Blady1850, eso depende de la configuración que vaya a utilizar, aquí encuentra la respuesta a su proyecto, pero la verdad no recomiendo el TDA7386 se distorciona mucho pero si lo quiere hacer aqui lo encuentra; _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-tda7386-7333/index4.html#post415258_

Tambien Aqui encontrara ese y muchos mas Amplificadores TDA http://320volt.com/tda7385-tda7386-tda7360-tda7384-tda7383-tda7381-4x-oto-anfi/ya que se coloca un Jumper al VCC y listo.

Cordial saludo. TECKSOUND.


----------



## blady1850

gracias, bueno se que distorciona un poco, pero ya lo compre así que ni modo  
lo estoy haciendo de cuatro canales


----------



## TECKSOUND

blady1850 dijo:


> gracias, bueno se que distorciona un poco, pero ya lo compre así que ni modo
> lo estoy haciendo de cuatro canales



Buenas Tardes Amigo, si se distorciona algo!! pero en la vida y mas en la Electrónica hay que probar de todo, ya que de las propias experiencias de uno! es donde se aprende mucho mas. Muchos exitos en su proyecto.

Cordial Saludo TECKSOUND.


----------



## mscaca

miren yo los puse  a positivo y cero dramas eso si si lo van a usar para el auto pongan un filtro de voltaje si no chupa el ruido del motor la verdad contento como suena para el auto es demasiado si ponerlo a fondo no distorciona casi nada


----------



## moises95

pandacba dijo:


> sin parlante y poniendo a masa las cuatro entradas, medi cada una de las 8 salidas, tenes que tener alli la mitad de la fuente



Voy hacer esto que mi amplificador tiene tambien un problemita...Si da mas o da menos de la mitad de la fuente en la salida de audio ¿Que seria lo que esta estropeado? ¿El tda, algun componente?


----------



## jmgm

moises95 dijo:


> Voy hacer esto que mi amplificador tiene tambien un problemita...Si da mas o da menos de la mitad de la fuente en la salida de audio ¿Que seria lo que esta estropeado? ¿El tda, algun componente?



ese problemita es que no sale audio por ninguna de las salidas? antes te funcionaba bien y de pronto se averio? cambia el tda


----------



## vassillij

Hola compas! alguien a tenido algun problema de ruido con este tipo de integrados? resulta que hice uno, funciona, la fuente entrega 17+17volt, ya esta filtrada (punte rectificador mas los capacitores), el tema esta cuando le conecto una fuente de audio, por ejemplo, mi notebook o reproductor mp3, este emplieza a emitir ruido.

comentario aparte: al st-by le conecte una resistencia y un diodo zener de 3,3 volt, y al mute lo deje libre.


----------



## lleonver

Saludos compañeros.

Les comento que armé un aplificador de audio con TDA7386 y lo alimente con una fuente de aprox. 14v y 3A, pero al momento de darle el maximo de volumen presenta gran distorcion, (mostrando una tension de entre 11,7v y 12,5v y un consumo de 2,6A), creo que este amplificador necesita mayor corriente, si alguien sabe las caracteristicas de la fuente que debo utlizar le agradeceria mucho.


----------



## MD80

Hola lleonver, yo diría que si es de 45w x 4 (180 w) y es clase AB, necesitas unos 250 w. si es sobre 14V serían unos 18 A.
Si mirás la hoja de datos:

http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000875.pdf

la distorsión tolerable sería dentro de los 20-22 w (1%) asi que si lo usaras en ese rango podrías considerar usarlo con unos 8A. Creo que ese sería el minimo.

Si lo usas al máximo, la distorsion supera el 10%, asi que es "normal" la distorsión.


----------



## lleonver

Gracias por respuesta tenes razon, probe con una fuente de PC y mejoro el sonido, pude comprobar que con un volumen alto y un sonido aceptable sin percepcion de distorción, el circuito consume unos 3 amperios, max 3.5, a 17v. ahora le hare una fuente con un transfo de 5A que me consegui.


----------



## FranCasas

hola, pues resulta que he hecho un ampli con este integrado, pero resulta que no suena nada, de vez en cuando un toc en los altavoces pero nada de nada... mute y stby con sus resistencias a positivo, circuito revisado dos o tres veces.
PD: con dos altavoces puestos, aunque no suena nada, se calienta(bastante)
¿alguna idea de lo que puede pasarle?


----------



## Yordanis Tocoronte

PD: Es de cuatro salidas la necesito para *QU*e me de mas potencia y solo dos canales


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son 4 salidas ya en puente *por lo cual no pueden volver a ponerse en puente* , se ponen en paralelo de a dos canales.

Patas :
11 y 12 juntas - entrada derecha
14 y 15 juntas - entrada izquierda
5 y 9 juntas -  salida + del canal derecho
3 y 7 juntas -  salida - del canal derecho
17 y 21 juntas - salida + del canal izquierdo
19 y 23 juntas -  salida - del canal izquierdo


----------



## Yordanis Tocoronte

Muchas gracias por la ayuda esa es una duda en la que nadie me habia podido ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aquí te dejo el diagrama final :


----------



## Fogonazo

*OJO al piojo* como es un integrado con salida "Puente" esas salidas poseen un nivel de tensión de *CC *respecto de tierra (Negativo), es decir si cualquiera de las salida toca al chasis/o al negativo te quedas sin integrado.
Antes de aplicar tensión verifica que todas las salidas se encuentren bien aisladas de tierra.


----------

